# Mal wieder das übliche: Winterklamotten



## Onkel Manuel (19. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bin ja letzten Winter schon durchgefahren, aber diesmal will ich meine Bekleidung optimieren... 


Schuhe:
-Shimano SH-MT91 (wäre eher Richtung Wanderstiefel)
oder
-Shimano SH-MW80 (bietet einen guten Knöchel-Abschluss)

Gefahren wird übrigens mit Flats (Shimano PD-MX30), welche über Inbus-Pins verfügen... 



Jacke:
-Mavic Inferno
Gibts da eigentlich ne Alternative dazu? 



Handschuhe:
Ich hab zwar welche von Shimano, aber bei denen ist spätestens nach ner halben Stunde Hochwasser an den Händen angesagt. Welche Thermohandschuhe so bis -10° könnt ihr so empfehlen?



Funktionswäsche und ein Thermo-Unterhemd von Brynje hab ich schon, es geht mir primär halt um o.g. Kleidungsstücke...


----------



## The_Distance (20. September 2010)

Ich fahre die MW80 seit letztem Winter mit Clickies und hatte mir mehr von ihnen versprochen. Ab <= 0°C wird es darin immernoch sehr kalt. Das Hauptproblem des Kälteeinbruchs liegt meiner Einschätzung nach, trotz nach außen vernähter Innensohle, an der Pedal-Cleat-Kältebrücke. Da du ja mit Flats fährst dürfte das allerdings kein solches Problem darstellen.

Was mir am Schuh sehr gut gefällt ist der breite Einsatzbereich. Ich ziehe die ab etwa 15°C an (dann mit dünnen Socken) und sie bieten sehr guten Schutz gegen Schlamm und Wasser. Trotzdem steht einem nicht der Schweiß bis zum Knöchel und meine Strümpfe sind nach der Tour sogar noch ziemlich trocken. Die Neoprenmanschette am Knöchel hält was sie verspricht: ziemlich dicht. Der eigentliche Schuh ist ziemlich steif und schmiegt sich nicht so perfekt an den Fuß an wie ein Somemrschuh, also hier sollte man von vorneherein auf einen guten Sitz achten. Du wirst (wie ja meißtens bei Shimano) wohl 2 Größen größer brauchen als normalerweise.

Zu den Handschuhen schau mal in diesen Fred. Unter Beitrag #24findest du meine Erfahrung mit den "Assos earlyWinter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (20. September 2010)

Der Shimano MW80 war bei mir ein klarer Fehlkauf; der ist gar kein Winterschuh, sondern grade mal für die Übergangszeit geeignet. Der Grund ist mangelnde Isolierung - auch wenn Du Flatpedale fährst! Es hat auch mal einen Test in einer bike-Zeitschrift gegeben, der das (ausnahmsweise) bestätigt hat - leider zwei Wochen nach dem Kauf...

Ein echter Winterschuh ist z.B. dieser hier:
northwave

edit:
Zu der Mavic Jacke wirst Du kaum etwas Besseres finden, sowohl Verarbeitung wie Details (Lüftung etc) sind einfach top, die wissen scheinbar, worauf es ankommt in der Praxis


----------



## Nyl (20. September 2010)

Jep, den Northwave Celsius GTX kann ich auch empfehlen, bin letzten Winter damit durchgefahren, habe ihn eng gekauft und mit dünnen Socken getragen, hat super funktioniert. Auch bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## The_Distance (20. September 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Der Shimano MW80 war bei mir ein klarer Fehlkauf; der ist gar kein Winterschuh, sondern grade mal für die Übergangszeit geeignet. Der Grund ist mangelnde Isolierung - auch wenn Du Flatpedale fährst! Es hat auch mal einen Test in einer bike-Zeitschrift gegeben, der das (ausnahmsweise) bestätigt hat - leider zwei Wochen nach dem Kauf...



Gebe dir vollkommen recht: Ich habe mir die MW80 auch aufgrund von eigentlich guten Testberichten und einem im Vergleich relativ günstigen Preis geholt...welcher Tester die  bei Minustemperaturen gefahren hat muss eine Heizsohle dringehabt haben sonst kann ich mir die Ergebnisse nicht erklären.
Das das Hauptproblem die Cleats sind denke ich weil ich relativ viel rumprobiert habe mit dicken Wintersocken, Neoprensocken, Neoprenüberziehern etc.. Trotz der ganzen zusätzlichen Isolierung wurde es spätestens nach 1 1/2h bei Minusgraden zu kalt. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mir für den Winter auch definitiv was anderes gekauft, für den Herbst sind die Dinger allerdings super.

@Manuel
Wenn du eh mit Flats fahren wirst wieso schaust du dich dann nach speziellen Radschuhen um?! Stöber doch mal nach guten Trekking/Alpin/Wander-Schuhen bzw. fahren doch einige hier im Forum auch sowas mit Flats und die sind ggf. besser für die Temperaturen geeignet als die Radschuhe.


----------



## norman68 (20. September 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Der Shimano MW80 war bei mir ein klarer Fehlkauf; der ist gar kein Winterschuh, sondern grade mal für die Übergangszeit geeignet. Der Grund ist mangelnde Isolierung - auch wenn Du Flatpedale fährst! Es hat auch mal einen Test in einer bike-Zeitschrift gegeben, der das (ausnahmsweise) bestätigt hat - leider zwei Wochen nach dem Kauf...



Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich das Kälteempfinden unterschiedlicher Biker ist. Ich fahr den MW80 schon zwei Winter. Hab da auch nach 4 Stunden mit Klickis und -15° keine kalten Zehen. Hab Omas selbstgestrickte Socken  an und noch viel Platz nach vorne im Schuh. Wichtig bei Winterschuhe ist viel Platz vor den Zehen. Es muß noch Luft nach vorne sein. Hast du keinen Platz mehr da drin nutzt dir der beste Schuh nichts.


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. September 2010)

also mit gescheiten Neopren-Überschuhen fahre ich meine Shimano-Schuhe das ganze Jahr (auch bei -10 Grad) ohne Probleme.
Alternativ ziehe ich im Winter halbhohe Lowa Trekkingstiefel mit Goretex Membran an, besonders wenn´s eher nass ist...


----------



## Jockelmatz (20. September 2010)

norman68 schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich das Kälteempfinden unterschiedlicher Biker ist. Ich fahr den MW80 schon zwei Winter. Hab da auch nach 4 Stunden mit Klickis und -15° keine kalten Zehen. Hab Omas selbstgestrickte Socken  an und noch viel Platz nach vorne im Schuh. Wichtig bei Winterschuhe ist viel Platz vor den Zehen. Es muß noch Luft nach vorne sein.



Ich habe reichlich Platz in den Schuhen, extra gross gekauft. Trotzdem nach einer guten Stunde bei Minusgraden Eisfüße. Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass ich keine Oma habe?


----------



## Fup (20. September 2010)

Huhu!

Selbst als Frau  bekomme ich in den MW80 keine kalten Füße, selbst nach drei Stunden bei -10°C. Ich ziehe aber auch dicke Socken darin an, leider nicht von Oma, sondern normale Bergwandersocken.

Ich glaube, das Kälteempfinden ist einfach sehr unterschiedlich.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## Haremhab (21. September 2010)

Fup schrieb:


> Huhu!
> 
> Selbst als Frau  bekomme ich in den MW80 keine kalten Füße, selbst nach drei Stunden bei -10°C. Ich ziehe aber auch dicke Socken darin an, leider nicht von Oma, sondern normale Bergwandersocken.
> 
> ...



Du bist wohl eine starke Frau? Wenn sich gestandene Kerle wegen der Kälte gleich ins Hößchen machen und du selbst bei -10 deiner Frau stehst...


----------



## Octopuse300 (21. September 2010)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Shimano MW80 gekauft. DEr ist nicht verkehrt. Allerdings schleift er an der Kurbel (hab wohl einen zu großen Fuß) und richtig warm hält er nicht - ab 3 Stunden bei Temperaturen unter 0 wird er recht kalt.
Nächstes Mal würde ich mir den Northwave Celsius kaufen - ob der "besser" ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. September 2010)

Die MT91 sind eigentlich nur an den Seiten hochgezogen, um die KnÃ¶chel zu schÃ¼tzen. Hinten geht er fast schon so weit runter, wie ein normaler Sneaker (naja, eher so Mid-Region). Sehr angenehm zum Fahren.
Erster Trockentest (bin einen Tag lang im Haus damit rumgelaufen  ) verlief komplett zufriedenstellend. Keine SchweiÃfÃ¼Ãe, auf Pins klasse Halt. Mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen.

@Mavic Inferno: Auch wenn ich nur den VorgÃ¤nger (Shimano _(â¬dit: natÃ¼rlich Adidas)_ Blizzard) habe - die Jacke ist mit Sicherheit ihr Geld wert. Die hÃ¤lt ein paar Jahre und man hat SpaÃ beim Tragen.

Thema Handschuhe: Schon mal Ã¼ber 2-3mm Neoprenhandschuhe aus dem Taucher- und Seglerbedarf nachgedacht? Die halten warm. Ausziehen darf man sie wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt allerdings nicht mehr. KÃ¶rperwÃ¤rme braucht jeder Handschuh, um zu funktionieren. Wenn der SchweiÃ im Handschuh mal kalt ist, dann is Essig mit warmen HÃ¤nden.


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> @Mavic Inferno: Auch wenn ich nur den Vorgänger (Shimano Blizzard) habe -


Du meinst hier Adidas?!

Zu den Neoprenhandschuhen:  Atmen die denn überhaupt? So ein Taucheranzug muss doch auch dicht sein.  

Wenn ja,  möchte ich meine Flossen nicht sehen, nachdem sie drei, vier Stunden in Neopren "aufbewahrt" waren.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. September 2010)

Ich glaub's nicht! SCHON WIEDER!!! 
Ich verwechsle Shimano und Adidas am laufenden Band, und das SEIT JAHREN SCHON!!! 

Natürlich meinte ich die Adidas Blizzard.

Wg. der Neoprenhandschuhe: Ich selber habe 2mm Handschuhe. Die sind eigentlich recht gediegen, was den Wasserstand beim Schwitzen betrifft. Die sind innen ja auch noch mal gefüttert.


----------



## Peter K (21. September 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich bin ja letzten Winter schon durchgefahren, aber diesmal will ich meine Bekleidung optimieren...
> 
> ...



Die Jacke ist für Temp. um und unter null Grad gemacht. Hatte die mal ins Auge gefasst und auch ausprobiert. Passte perfekt und war angenehm zu tragen. Bin dann aber doch auf eine von Gore eingeschwenkt die etwas dünner ist und somit für mich den breiteren Einsatzbereich bietet. Wird es kälter geht's nach dem Zwiebelprinzip. Die Gore kann man auch noch bei +10° tragen, da wäre es in der Mavic Inferno wie in einer Sauna.


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. September 2010)

Als Alternative zur Inferno werf' ich mal den AllTimeFavourite Gore Bike Wear Tool in die Runde. Absolutes Lieblingsteilchen. Wenn ich mich auf eines freue an der Übergangszeit, dann dass ich die Jacke endlich anziehen kann, ohne mich totzuschwitzen. ;-) Die kannst du einstellen, wie du nur magst, hast ordentlich Taschen zum vollstopfen und sie sitzt einfach traumhaft. Ich liebe sie ... außerdem bekommst die öfter mal richtig günstig im Ausverkauf. 

Wenn ich jetzt noch ordentliche Schuhe hätte und 'ne Hose, könnte auch der Winter bzw. die kühlere Übergangszeit endlich kommen. ;-)

Alternative zu Handschuhen: Specialized Deflect. Ich kann den bis gut 0° tragen, würde ich sagen. Abhängig von Kälteempfinden und Anstrengungsgrad der Tour. Je anstrengender, desto länger kannst die tragen, dann wird's auch wärmer. Wenn's viel bergab geht, vielleicht doch was dickeres nehmen. Aber Griffgefühl ist nach ca. 15 bis 20 Minuten Eintragezeit ganz ordentlich.

Alternative Schuhe: Specialized Defroster. Die Reviews gehen hier recht weit auseinander. Einigen reicht der. Die Tests waren auch recht vielversprechend. In manchen Berichten liest man aber auch, dass er gerade für die Übergangszeit geeignet ist. Bedenke eben v.a., dass eine schöne warem Merino-Socke in den Schuh passen sollte. Also ganz wichtig: auf die Größe achten! Liebe 'ne Nummer größer nehmen und dann enger schnallen.


----------



## Chaser84 (21. September 2010)

Welche Jacke würdet ihr Bevorzugen, oder ist da kaum ein Unterschied?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...indstopper-soft-shell-jacke-2009-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a35689/cyclone-jacket-white-black.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. September 2010)

Wird wohl ne reine Geschmackssache sein. Nachteil der Gore ist, dass sie schwarz ist. Hat zwar reflektierende Parts, aber ist natürlich nicht so hell wie die Cyclone mit dem weißen Teil. Aufm Trail könnte das aber wieder problematisch werden, weil man jeden Fleck sieht und sie u.U. nicht so gut sauber wird.
An der Mavic finde ich den Ärmelabschluss klasse. Da kommt keine kalte Luft rein. Weiß nicht, wie das bei der Gore gelöst ist, aber besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. September 2010)

Na hoppla! Kaum ist man mal 2 Tage außer Haus, steppt hier der Bär...  

Yo, also ich hab mir am Sonntag Abend noch die Mavic Inferno Jacke + Handschuhe bestellt, beide in Rot. Ich werde berichten, hab ja ab Freitag Nachtschicht und da gibts eben 2x Fahrt pro Tag bei ziemlich frischen Temperaturen... 



@Schuhe
Hui, das hätte ich jetzt net gedacht beim MW80. Hmmm, vielleicht sind bei dem doch sehr speziellen Profil eher Bergstiefel besser geeignet für die Flats. Mal gucken, ich hab ja noch mindestens 4 Wochen Zeit... 

@Al
Wär klasse, wenn du dann später mal noch was zu den MT91 in entsprechender Umgebung sagen könntest...


----------



## Al_Borland (22. September 2010)

Wird gemacht. Bin morgen zwar noch mal mit dem MTB unterwegs, aber ob ich den Schuh bei über 20°C anziehe... 

Gibt aber schon einen Thread hier im Forum, da kannst du dich ein bisschen belesen.


----------



## RetroRider (22. September 2010)

Die MW80 sind mir für echten Frost zu dünn.


Im unteren Preisbereich gibt´s aber mitunter auch brauchbare Sachen:

Schuhe: Fox Adventure (low). Gibt´s als Halbschuhe und Stiefel. Sohle hat Mordsgrip und ist festgenäht, Obermaterial ist nylonverstärkt mit Funktionsfutter und Lederbesatz. Fällt (fast 1 Nummer) größer aus, daher ist Anprobieren empfehlenswert.

Handschuhe: FerdyF. Cold Worker für nasskaltes Wetter, 0815-Skihandschuhe für Frost.

Allgemein: Zwiebelprinzip, teure Funktionsfasern nur für 1. Schicht nötig, auch unter die Wintersocken Sommer-Funktionsstrümpfe, Hautcreme


----------



## hipster (23. September 2010)

Winterhandschuhe: Ich habe alls 'Durchfahrer' viele Handschuhe getestet. Am wärmsten waren die Ski (Schi)-Handschuhe. Aber auch am unbeweglichsten. Neopren? Vergiss es. Mittlerweile sieht meine Kombination im Winter wie folgt aus:

Aus dem Nordischsegment habe ich Langlaufhandschuhe von Roeckl (Windstopper). Unter Null werden Thermohandschuhe von Odlo darunter gezogen.

Seither weder nasse noch kalte Hände. Gute Beweglichkeit (GPS, Leuchten, Computer, etc. lassen sich mit Handschuhen bedienen).


----------



## Al_Borland (23. September 2010)

Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie sehr man an den Händen schwitzt. Ich komme ganz gut mit den Neoprendingern klar, wenn es unter 0 °C sind.


----------



## hipster (25. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Kommt auch immer drauf an, wie sehr man an den Händen schwitzt.



Ich bezog meine Aussage '..._nie mehr nasse Hände_...' auf von aussen eindringende Feuchtigkeit. Sprich Regen oder Schnee. Handschweiss bei unter 10°C kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2010)

Ich will ja keinem Neoprenhandschuhe ans Knie quatschen, aber Wasser kommt da von außen auch nicht rein. Beweglichkeit hängt natürlich in erster Linie davon ab, wie dick das Neopren ist. 2mm lassen sich noch gut bewegen und halten gut warm.
Und wie gesagt - wenn man an den Händen nicht allzu sehr zum Schwitzen neigt, dann steht man nach ner Tour auch nicht mit den Händen im Wasser. Die Dinger sind ja auch von innen gefüttert.


----------



## hipster (25. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinem Neoprenhandschuhe ans Knie quatschen,



. Guter Spruch. Jedem sein System. Für mich ist's nichts.


----------



## Al_Borland (25. September 2010)

Das können wir so stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusel Wusel (25. September 2010)

Ich hab mir die SH-MT91 letzten Winter zugelegt und bin immer noch sehr zu frieden damit. Hab die auch in der Freizeit dann mal öfter getragen wenn ich viel rumgelaufen bin. Ist halt von der Sohle her (Vibram) wie ein Wanderschuh. 
Der Schuh ist sehr bequem und hält auch bei einer mehrstündigen Tour in der Kälte noch ausreichend warm, wobei das ja ein von Person zu Person unterschiedlicher Eindruck ist. 

Einziges Manko, was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der Gummieinsatz, den man anstatt der Cleats reinschrauben kann. Das scheint normales Gummi zu sein und aus irgendeinem Grund "klebt" da gerne Schnee dran, weshalb man je nachdem alle paar hundert Meter nen Klumpen Schnee abklopfen kann, da man es beim gehen schon ordentlich bemerkt. Zumindest habe ich das öfter festgestellt.

Bei anderen Schuhen, die eben reinrassiger Bike-Schuh sind, frage ich mich immer, in wie fern die Sohle dazu geeignet ist, mit Flat-Pedals zu fahren, da in der Mitte, wo die Cleats rankommen ja keinerlei Profil ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. September 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Yo, also ich hab mir am Sonntag Abend noch die Mavic Inferno Jacke + Handschuhe bestellt, beide in Rot.


So, sind beide heute angekommen. Die Jacke ist einfach ne Wucht, da hat sich jemand echt Gedanken gemacht...  
Und eh ich mir den Mund fusslig schreibe: Die Bilder + Beschreibung gibts morgen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. September 2010)

Moin!

Bilder:  





Den Rest und die Beschreibung gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/25514

Das mit dem Rot kommt auf den Bildern gar nicht so rüber, ist halt ein schön kräftiges Rot. Sieht man hier am besten: http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radja...erjacke-Inferno-rot.html?campaign=affilinetDE


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> ... SH-MT91...
> ... Einziges Manko, was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der Gummieinsatz, den man anstatt der Cleats reinschrauben kann. Das scheint normales Gummi zu sein und aus irgendeinem Grund "klebt" da gerne Schnee dran, weshalb man je nachdem alle paar hundert Meter nen Klumpen Schnee abklopfen kann, da man es beim gehen schon ordentlich bemerkt. Zumindest habe ich das öfter festgestellt...


Das liegt vermutlich an den Schrauben. Die sind bekanntlich aus Metall und lassen anhaftendes Wasser gefrieren. Und wo Schnee erst mal klebt, kommt schnell neuer Schnee dazu. Zack - hast du ne Schneeballpresse an der Sohle.


----------



## Fusel Wusel (26. September 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das liegt vermutlich an den Schrauben. Die sind bekanntlich aus Metall und lassen anhaftendes Wasser gefrieren. Und wo Schnee erst mal klebt, kommt schnell neuer Schnee dazu. Zack - hast du ne Schneeballpresse an der Sohle.



Könnte ein Grund sein. Aber z.B. gerade bei frisch gefallenem "Pulverschnee" verliert man alle paar Schritte eine "Platte", die exakt die Form und das Profil des Gummieinsatzes hat. Das kann ja wohl kaum von den beiden Schrauben kommen


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

*WilderSpekulationsmodusAn*
Das wiederum könnte daran liegen, dass um die Gummiplatte herum so ne Art Sollbruchstelle entsteht.
*WilderSpekulationsmodusAus*

Die wirkliche Antwort können dir nur die Mythbusters geben.


----------



## Eric.Eschrich96 (26. September 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich bin ja letzten Winter schon durchgefahren, aber diesmal will ich meine Bekleidung optimieren...
> 
> ...





Also ich kann dir die Mavic inferno nur empfehlen hab mir die auch geholt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden ...gibs jetzt beim stadler für 100


----------



## Al_Borland (26. September 2010)

Sei dir gewiss, dass er bereits in Besitz genau dieser Jacke ist. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7598622&postcount=30


----------



## Tall1969 (26. September 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bilder:
> 
> ...




hi Wie issn da die Armlänge (innen gemessen) von deiner Jacke und welche Größe hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. September 2010)

Größe: (bestellt hab ichs in XL/52)






Armlänge müßte ich mal messen, aber das passt soweit für den Normalbürger. Ich hab etwas kürzere Arme, komm aber damit zurecht. Cool sind halt die handcuffs mit dem Strechbund innen und der großen Überlappung außen, da zieht halt nix an den Handgelenken...


----------



## Al_Borland (27. September 2010)

Eben! Die Überlappung des Überstoffs ist an der Handaußenseite etwas länger als innen. Macht sich klasse. Wind kommt da keiner rein, und Wasser hat's auch schwer.
Ich hab ne L und etwas längere Arme und komme wunderbar damit klar.


----------



## ICON82 (28. September 2010)

Eric.Eschrich96 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir die Mavic inferno nur empfehlen hab mir die auch geholt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden ...gibs jetzt beim stadler für 100



Das ist die Neptune = Regenjacke


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Aaalso, erste Eindrücke vom Fahren: 

*Jacke:*
Erste Fahrt fand bei erquickenden 6°C statt, 8km und etwas über 20 Minuten. Mit nur nem Trikot drunter ist das eindeutig zu frisch auf Dauer oder man zieht so ne Bibtights an, die den Rücken noch mit wärmen. Für mein Empfinden reicht die Jacke so bis maximal 8°C mit nur Trikot drunter, unter 8°C sollte man Thermosachen drunter tragen. Gut ist, daß die Reißverschlüsse relativ winddicht sind und man auch bei Regen innen nicht nass wird... 
Apropos Regen: Ich bin heute 20 Minuten im Regen gefahren und die Jacke hat echt null Anstalten gemacht, sich mit Wasser vollzusaugen. Eher musste ich mich dann abklopfen, um die ganzen Wassertropfen abzuschütteln... 

Die integrierte Sturmhaube funktioniert sehr gut und hält den Kopf schön warm. Nachteil wie bei jeder Balaclava ist das Leid eines jeden Brillenträgers - die Brille beschlägt durch den warmen Atem halt sehr schnell...

Sehr gut ist der Schnitt der Jacke. An den Schultern fühlt sie sich bei mir etwas ungewohnt an, aber top sind der lange Rücken (geht bei mir im Stand bis über den Arsch!) und die "handcuffs", welche das Handgelenk in Verbindung mit den Handschuhen gut gegen Kälte abschirmen...



*Handschuhe:*
Bei 6°C merkt man rein gar nix, ich schwitze nur leicht darin. Echt top! 
Nur bei starkem Regen schwächeln sie, da kam das Wasser an einigen Stellen durch. Kalte Hände hatte ich deswegen bei 10°C aber trotzdem nicht... 

Doof sind nur die Klettverschlüsse konzipiert. Da sie bei geschlossenem Zustand flach aufliegen und kein Enden zum Greifen haben, kann das Aufmachen mit dem anderen Handschuh etwas fummelig sein. Aber das ist nur reine Übungssache...


----------



## spelze (30. September 2010)

Moin,

kannst Du bitte mal Maße posten: Breite, Länge etc.


----------



## Chaser84 (30. September 2010)

@ Onkel Manuel

Ich versteh nicht ganz? Die Inferno soll doch bis - 15°C warm halten?
Beim Temperaturbereich steht bis 8°C und du sagst, das man ab da schon was drunter anziehn soll?
Ist die Jacke denn so schlecht? Bzw. sind die anderen denn noch schlechter? Wenn ich das auf die günstigeren Modelle umrechne die nur bis 0°C angegeben sind, kann ich mir den kauf sparen und gleich mitm T-Shirt fahren...

...wäre nett wenn du das mal erklärst? Wollte mir eigl die Mavic Cyclone kaufen, aber wenn die Inferno nicht mal warm hält über 0°C, bin ich jetzt verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2010)

Du fährst für gewöhnlich mit Winterjacken nicht nackig drunter durch die Gegend, sondern anständig eingezwiebelt. Wenn man normale Kleidung (die man drunter hat) zum Maßstab nimmt, dann ist die Inferno durchaus für unter -10°C tauglich.


----------



## Chaser84 (1. Oktober 2010)

Da hat Onkel Manuel aber was anderes geschrieben?

Wie ist es denn mit schwitzen in der Jacke? Gute Belüftung?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Also mal rein zum Verständnis: Die Inferno ist vergleichbar mit einer etwas gefütterten Windjacke, sie ist keine dicke Daunenjacke oder so und kann alleine gar nicht die Dämmleistung für z.B. 0°C aufbringen, das geht wie gehabt nur im Schichtsystem... 

Schwitzverhalten ist gut, die Jacke ist etwas durchlässig. Bei meiner Softshell von Gore ist das dagegen eher Marke "Sauna", die ist relativ dicht...

Abmessungen reiche ich dann später noch nach, muss mich erstmal von den Nachtschichten erholen...


----------



## burn (3. Oktober 2010)

Hat jmd hier schon mal die Winterhosen von Endura getestet? Ich ueberlege gerade mir die "Endura Thermolite Pro Biblong Padded Tights" fuer die kalten Monate zu zulegen.


----------



## Chaser84 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt. Welche Jacke wäre für dein Einsatzbereich bis 0°C die richtige?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a35684/espoir-jacket-bright-red.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a35688/inferno-jacket-boltblue.html

Die Inferno koste ja das doppelte und ich bin mir daher nicht sicher ob die überhaupt nötig ist, weil bei ihr ja bis -15°C steht.


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an, was man drunter anzieht. Die Inferno kann man auch gut bei 10°C anziehen, ohne dass man übermäßig ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## Chaser84 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jo, aber wozu 100,- mehr ausgeben, dann zieh ich lieber noch was drunter an. Bis 0°C sollte das wohl mit der einfacheren passen (hoffe ich).


----------



## Al_Borland (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin mir lieber sicher, dass meine Jacke noch Reserven hat und gebe dafür dann im Notfall auch etwas mehr Geld aus. Die hält ja auch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (3. Oktober 2010)

Die Espoir gibt es grad bei BOC24 fÃ¼r nur 70â¬!!!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Oktober 2010)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines Einzelnen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rikus (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die guten Berichte hier. Die Mavic Inferno gibt's aktuell bei BOC24 für 130  statt 200 . Bin gespannt - habe Sie mir jetzt auch bestellt. Soll nächste Woche kommen... dann wird ich sie auch ausgiebieg testen.


----------



## Board-Raider (9. Oktober 2010)

ich lesen den Thread auch schon von beginn an mit. Vielgen Dank für die wertvollen Tipps und Ratschläge!

@Rikus

post mal bitte  den Link zur Inferno ich kann die auch nach zweimaliger Suche nicht im Web-Shop von Boc24 finden


----------



## Al_Borland (9. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dir M passt und du gelb schön findest: http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p45986_Mavic-Inferno-Jacket-acid.html

Oder in Rot: http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p45987_Mavic-Inferno-Jacket-bright-red.html


----------



## Rikus (9. Oktober 2010)

@Board-Raider

Du hast recht - ist jetzt nicht mehr online und die Jacke überhaupt nicht mehr im Online Shop. Die Mavic Equipe Winterjacke hat es auch für 100  statt 150  gegeben. Allerdings stand bei mir gestern auch schon nicht mehr "sofort verfügbar" sondern erst wieder "ab KW 41 verfügbar" dran. 

Vor ca. 3-4 Wochen hat es bei Bike-discount.de die Mavic Inferno in Rot auch schon in allen Größen für 130  im Angebot gegeben.


----------



## Chaser84 (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber immer nur in "S", das sind nur "fang"-Angebote.

Du wirst die Jacken vor dem Frühling wohl kaum günstiger in einer normalen größen bekommen, ausser du hast einen Gutschein.


----------



## Rikus (10. Oktober 2010)

...bei BOC24 gab's alle Größen - bei Bike-Discount.de kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, ich meine aber, dass nicht nur S war. Aber bei denen habe ich der letzten Zeit ein paar Mavic Klamotten sehr günstig in "normalen" Größen gekauft. Ist sicherlich bei den wirklichen Schnäppchen auch bissel Glück vom Timing mit dabei...


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2010)

hm könnt ihr mir irgendwie ein komplettpaket für "obenrum" für so -5 bis 12°C empfehlen? Habe weder Funktionsunterwäsche noch Trikot.. habe nur ein Softshell, das aber irgendwie auch nicht so der Hit ist.. 
Stelle mir das so vor:

Funktionsunterwäsche
Trikot/Tshirt
und drüber ne Jacke als Windstopper, kann Soft, Hard oder sonstwas -shell sein 

Cool wäre ne Jacke die so Reißverschlussöffnungen hat die man, wenns einem zu warm ist, aufmachen kann. Meine Winterjacke hat das unter den Armen im Achselbereich, das ist total genial.
Gut wäre es auch wenn ich die Unterwäsche+Trikot/Funktionsshirt ab 10-14°C, je nach Wetter, auch ohne die Jacke anziehen kann.


----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)

z.B. eine Gore Xenon SO Jacke, WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell, XL, NEU - 175,- statt 219,-


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2010)

Hätte vll dazusagen müssen, dass ich lieber ne schwarze oder dunkelgraue jacke hätte, bei der sauerei im herbst/winter ist das sicherlich praktischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orycteropus (11. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hätte vll dazusagen müssen, dass ich lieber ne schwarze oder dunkelgraue jacke hätte, bei der sauerei im herbst/winter ist das sicherlich praktischer



Praktischer vielleicht schon, aber auch deutlich gefährlicher! Selbst als Offroad-Pilot nimmt man doch hin und wieder am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teil. Muss ja nicht unbedingt die Neon-gelbe Elho-Skijacke sein...

Ansonsten: hier mal mein "Komplettpacket": 
1. Schicht: Langarm-Funktionsunterhemd in hauteng (vielleicht nicht jedermans Sache, aber selbst vollgeschwitzt fühl ich mich noch recht wohl)
2. Schicht: Normales Kurzarm Trikot
3. Schicht: Hardshell mit Unterarm-Reißverschlüssen (!!!), ich verwende die Rad-/Outdoorjacke von Rose für 99 .

Die Kombi taugt bis deutlich in die Minusgrade und über die Reißverschlüssen kann man noch "Dampf ablassen". Wenn es wärmer wird lassen sich bis auf Nummer drei direkt auf der Haut alle nur erdenklichen Kombinationen prima fahren, z.B. 1. + 3. bei Regen oder 1. + 2. bei 10-18°C. Ab 150  ist man da schon gut dabei. Falls wasserdicht kein Argument für dich ist, geht als 3. Schicht natürlich auch wasserabweisend.


----------



## Site-Styler (11. Oktober 2010)

würdet Ihr ein SoftShell Trikot enganliegend tragen oder eher weit?


----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)

funktion = eng 
style = weit


----------



## Site-Styler (11. Oktober 2010)

meinst du nicht eher umgekehrt?

der Typ im Lade hat mir gesagt dass ich eher ein M anstatt ein S nehmen soll um ein wenig Luft zwischen dem Trikot und körper zu haben für Wärmentwicklung...

weil ich ein enges eigentlich stylischer finde....


----------



## dubbel (11. Oktober 2010)

von mir aus auch umgekehrt. 

kann der typ im lade das auch begründen? und um welche art softshell geht's?


----------



## Site-Styler (11. Oktober 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> von mir aus auch umgekehrt.
> 
> kann der typ im lade das auch begründen? und um welche art softshell geht's?



http://www.gorebikewear.ch/remote/Satellite/PROD_SALPTH?landingid=1217492464384O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (11. Oktober 2010)

Hardshell mit wer weiß wieviel Wassersäule halte ich nicht für sinnvoll. Die Atmungsaktivität reicht mir da einfach nicht aus und dann ist es auch egal ob sie wasserdicht ist oder nicht...

Ich würde die Softshelljacke anliegend und nicht sackig kaufen, aus funktionalen *und *optischen Gründen. Wobei die von dir gezeigt ja ohnehin Slim-Fit geschnitten ist. Bei mir müsste bei minus 15 Grad noch kurzes dünnes U-Hemd, langes U-Hemd kurzes Trikot und langes Trikot drunter passen ohne dass es spannt.


----------



## Site-Styler (11. Oktober 2010)

Bei Gore Bike wir sie aber unter Trikot eingeordnet. Ich habe es anprobiert mit einem normalen Shirt drunter und passte wie angegossen. Der Verkäufer meine nur das es eventuell dadurch noch oben rutschen könne.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Oktober 2010)

Orycteropus schrieb:


> Praktischer vielleicht schon, aber auch deutlich gefährlicher! Selbst als Offroad-Pilot nimmt man doch hin und wieder am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teil. Muss ja nicht unbedingt die Neon-gelbe Elho-Skijacke sein...
> 
> Ansonsten: hier mal mein "Komplettpacket":
> 1. Schicht: Langarm-Funktionsunterhemd in hauteng (vielleicht nicht jedermans Sache, aber selbst vollgeschwitzt fühl ich mich noch recht wohl)
> ...



Hört sich gut an, für 1+2 würde ich aber noch ein kurzärmliges Unterhemd dazukaufen 

Die Jacke schaut gut aus, der Preis erscheint mir auch vernünftig aus. Wie schauts denn mit der Atmungsaktivität aus? Sauna oder geht so?

Gibts irgendwelche Tipps für Funktionsunterwäsche? Hab mir schon einiges angeschaut aber die Preise gehen ja von 20-100, keine Ahnung was man da wirklich braucht.. ich denke mehr als 30-40 sollte ein Funktionsunterhemd nicht kosten dürfen :X


----------



## missss (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin 

Zu den Shimano MW80 eig. kann man die im Winter gut gebrauchen das heist... du soltest dir noch einen Überschuh kaufen dann halten die schön warm

gruß:
missss


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwelche Tipps für Funktionsunterwäsche? Hab mir schon einiges angeschaut aber die Preise gehen ja von 20-100, keine Ahnung was man da wirklich braucht.. ich denke mehr als 30-40 sollte ein Funktionsunterhemd nicht kosten dürfen :X


bei plastikwäsche m.e. nicht mehr als 20, wolle zumeist >40.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

taugt dann die "plastikwäsche" oder ist das eher mist?


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2010)

unterschiedlich, wobei das nach meiner erfahrung nicht vom preis abhängt. gut und günstig ist z.b. der kram von decathlon. ähnlich wichtig wie das material ist die passform (eher eng). stinken tut das alles recht schnell, gerade bei odlo stinke ich nach 5 minuten wie ein ozelot.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

ja gut wenns muffelt ist ja wurst, man riechts ja wohl nicht dank fahrtwind und die die dahinter fahren, sollen, wenn sie schon den windschatten nutzen, anderweitig anstrengungen ertragen 

werd mir mal das zeug von decathlon anschauen, danke für den tipp! 

dann fehlt mir nur noch ein trikot


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2010)

dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar, wie ein ozelot riecht.


----------



## Orycteropus (12. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Jacke schaut gut aus, der Preis erscheint mir auch vernünftig aus. Wie schauts denn mit der Atmungsaktivität aus? Sauna oder geht so?



Atmungsaktivität finde ich OK. Ich fahr eine Stunde in die Arbeit, da ist gut zum aushalten, wenn man nicht gerade einen neuen Streckenrekord aufstellen will.
Ist halt ein 3-Lagen Laminat, dadurch bedingt gibt es sicher noch atmungsaktivere Jacken in 1 bis 2 Lagen Technik. Da ich aber fast immer mit Rucksack fahre hoffe ich, dass die Schulten dadurch ein paar Jahre dicht bleiben. Ob sie so lange hält, kann ich aber dann erst sagen. Ich habe Sie erst 3 Monate. Bislang aber sehr zufrieden, besonders für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist die eigentlich innen noch gefüttert? Ist das Material eher dick oder ist die Jacke nur so dick wie eine normale Regenjacke?



> dir ist offensichtlich nicht klar, wie ein ozelot riecht.



Nope, habe bisher immer ganz normale 0815 Unterwäsche getragen..  
Aber hab schon öfter gehört, dass man mit der Funktionswäsche recht intensiv riecht


----------



## anderson (12. Oktober 2010)

3 Lagen bedeutet ja nur, dass Oberstoff, Membran und Futter (nicht warmes Futter, sondern halt nur das was bei der 2-Lagen-Jacke das Netz oder Taft ist und dem leichteren Ein-Aussteigen dient). Also sind sie nicht wärmer oder kälter als 2-Lagenjacken, aber robuster. 1-Lagenjacken, gibts das?

Für den Weg zur Arbeit, wenns dort eine Dusche hat, brauchbar. Beim sportlichen Einsatz auf dem Rad (zumindest für mich) ungeeignet. Ich habe eine schöne Bergans Nordkap für Wandern und Snowboarden und da ist sie perfekt.

Ich habe diverse lange Unterhemden und trage mit Abstand am liebsten, weil angenehm, dieses hier. Mit dem Geruch habe ich gar nicht so das Problem, Baumwolle riecht vollgeschwitzt auf seine Art weniger -wie soll ich sagen- scharf  aber nicht weniger eklig. Merino kenn ich nicht, lässt sich halt nicht so heiß waschen (40 Grad). Jeantex habe ich auch als Langarmunterhemd, finde ich ok und gibts z.Z. hier und da sehr günstig.

Welches Langarmtrikot finde ich dagegen relativ Wurscht.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2010)

Was Unterwäsche und solchen Kram betrifft, kann ich momentan www.outdoor-broker.de empfehlen. Die haben immo immer mal wieder recht brauchbare Sachen für ein paar Euro günstiger als woanders im Angebot.
Hab mir schon Merino- und Funktionsunterwäsche und Wintersocken bestellt. Alles wirklich gute Qualität.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> @ Onkel Manuel
> 
> Ich versteh nicht ganz? Die Inferno soll doch bis - 15°C warm halten?
> Beim Temperaturbereich steht bis 8°C und du sagst, das man ab da schon was drunter anziehn soll?



Also jetzt waren ja ein paar sehr kalte Tage gewesen und ich konnte noch weiter testen. Hier mal meine Eindrücke (wie immer gilt: das ist *mein* Kälteempfinden!):

Die Jacke ist enttäuschend in Hinblick auf die suggerierten Dämmwerte. Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage, daß die Jacke eher für den Herbst als den Winter geeignet ist...

-Jacke + Trikot: 9-15°C
-Jacke + Trikot + Brynje Netzunterhemd lang: 5-9°C

Gestern + heute früh bei 2-3°C war es mit der Kombo schon recht grenzwertig. Nach 10 Minuten wurden wenigstens die Hände warm, aber insgesamt war es am Körper einfach zu kalt (und ich fahre nur 20 Minuten auf Arbeit!). Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß die Jacke nicht ganz winddicht ist und es deswegen etwas durchpfeift. Aber trotzdem, für mein Kälteempfinden verfehlt die Jacke ihren propagierten Einsatzzweck...


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm also da wÃ¤rmt ja scheinbar mein 40-50â¬ McKinley Softshell mehr 

Hab jetzt mal ein gÃ¼nstiges Angebot vom Stadler wahrgenommen und mir ein Trikot bestellt, mal sehen ob das taugt. Werde jetzt erstmal die Softshell-Jacke weiter anziehen, wenn die noch ein paar LÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen unter den Armen hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde sie mir wahrscheinlich taugen.. 
Am Freitag geh ich mal paar LÃ¤den abklappern.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zwar nur für den Vorgänger (Adidas Blizzard) sprechen, aber von enttäuschend ist die Welten entfernt. Langes Funktionsshirt, langes Softshell und darüber die Jacke. Das hält mich auf meiner 20-minütigen Arbeitstour ausreichend warm. Ab ner halben Stunde Fahrzeit muss ich bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen (5-10 °C) schon anfangen, die Lüftungsschlitze zu öffnen. Zuerst die Arme, dann irgendwann die am Körper.
Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich nicht langsam fahren kann und schnell ins Schwitzen komme. Nach 5 Minuten wird mir vermutlich auch dann warm, wenn ich nackig durch die Gegend fahre.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> langes Softshell



Hmmm, was genau wär das denn? Weil mein Brynje Netzunterhemd wärmt zwar eigentlich wie blöde, aber eben nicht bei Zugluft, deswegen ist mir da wohl so kalt...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2010)

Na, ne ganz normale Softshelljacke (eigentlich ein etwas dickeres Trikot mit aufgerauhter Innenseite und duchgängigem RV), die eigentlich für 10-20°C gedacht ist. Da kommt kaum Wind durch, aber für den Winter ist das Teil alleine nicht genug. Zusammen mit der Winterjacke ideal.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Oktober 2010)

Achso, ok. Dann haut das ja hin...

Aber wie gesagt, das Marketing suggeriert die Dämmleistung einer Skijacke, und das bringt die Inferno (alleine) eben einfach nicht. Das meinte ich mit "enttäuschend"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich schätze mal, für Familientouren jenseits der 15-20 kmh würde mir die Jacke auch nicht reichen. Bisschen Grundumsatz an Eigenwärme muss ja schon vorhanden sein.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass du zu langsam fährst. Is nur so ne Idee, woran's evtl. liegen könnte.

Aber wie so oft: Das persönliche Gefühl ist bei verschiedenen Leuten halt ein ganz anderes und kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## Orycteropus (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie schützt Ihr denn euer Gesicht vor Kälte? War ja diesen Herbst noch kein strenger Frost, aber morgens war es doch die Tage schon recht frisch und da haben mir ganz schön die Zähne weh getan. Neben dem obligaten Zahnarzt-Besuch nächste Woche suche ich jetzt noch einen Gesichts-Schutz.
Sollte nicht zu warm sein und außerdem während der Fahrt zu bedienen sein. In der kalten Luft läuft mir meistens die Nase beim Radeln und den Schnodder will ich eigentlich lieber am Wegesrand lassen als in der Kleidung versickern lassen.
Sorry, ich will nicht ekelig werden


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nur für den Vorgänger (Adidas Blizzard) sprechen, ...


das ist mir in nem anderen therad auch schon aufgefallen: 
adidas blizzard ist zwar auch rot, und mavic hat mal vor jahren zu adidas gehört, 
aber das sind auch schon die einzigen gemeinsamkeiten. 
mavic inferno ist eine komplett andere jacke aus komplett anderem material. 
nicht vergleichbar mit adidas blizzard.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Oktober 2010)

@dubbel: Ernsthaft? Hab schon öfters von Ähnlichkeiten gelesen. In dem Falle sind meine Vergleiche natürlich hinfällig.

Für Kopbedeckungen aller Art ist ein Bandana ist das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Rikus (14. Oktober 2010)

...die Mavic Equipe Jacket Winterjacke gibt es bei BOC24 übrigens wieder für 100  statt 150  - nur die Inferno nicht bzw. ist aber auch nach wie vor noch nicht ausgeliefert, da die Nachfrage wohl zu groß war...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist enttäuschend in Hinblick auf die suggerierten Dämmwerte. Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage, daß die Jacke eher für den Herbst als den Winter geeignet ist...
> 
> -Jacke + Trikot: 9-15°C
> -Jacke + Trikot + Brynje Netzunterhemd lang: 5-9°C



Ah, das ging heute schon wesentlich besser! Folgende Kombo kam zum Einsatz:

-Jacke + Sportful N25 ActiveShell (Windstopper-Jacke) + Trikot

Bei etwa 3,5°C jetzt hab ich nicht gefrohren, war angenehm zu fahren. Insofern würde ich der Kombo sogar einen Einsatz bei um den Gefrierpunkt zutrauen... 

Das bestärkt nur meine Meinung zu der Inferno selber. Meine Empfehlung für unter 10°C lautet daher ganz klar: Irgendwas mit Windstopper untendrunter anziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2010)

sollte die inferno nicht der eigentliche windstopper sein?


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich schon. Dafür isse aber relativ wasserfest, eine kräftige Dusche von oben macht ihr nix aus und das Wasser perlt gut ab...


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

Hm dann ist die Jacke aber eher was für Temps um die 5-15°C bei regnerischen Bedingungen  - will sie dir etz aber auch net schlecht reden^^

Werd heut mal paar Sportläden abklappern... mal sehen ob sich was findet


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Oktober 2010)

Weis jemand wann die Infernos in Deutschland wieder Lieferbar sind?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab vor 2 tagen die Schoeffel Windchill Jacket M entdeckt, super Verarbeitung und Optik, auÃerdem massig ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse die man zur LÃ¼ftung Ã¶ffnen kann, super!
Leider ist die mit 170â¬-190â¬ ordentlich teuer und eigentlich zu schade um sie im Wald mit Schlamm einzusauen. 
Mal sehen ob sich was <100â¬ mit Ã¤hnlicher Funktion (ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse!) findet.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wann die Infernos in Deutschland wieder Lieferbar sind?



Öh, ab sofort? 

--> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,64;product=12412


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also:

1. Gibt es dort kein XXL
2. Steht dort bei XL in 2-4 Tagen Versandfertig?
Warum dauert das so lange wenn die angeblich auf Lager sind?
Bei "M" sogar 4-7 Tage?


----------



## Rikus (17. Oktober 2010)

...äääh - warum rufst Du da nicht einfach mal morgen an?


die Inferno gibt es z.B. bei folgenden Händler in XXL mit Angabe "sofort lieferbar":

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ra...0713.html?_cid=1_3_1_162_188_291_230713_&c=18

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...2.html?_cid=1_3_1_6776_6819_6824_230712_&c=18

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/r...2.html?_cid=1_3_1_6295_6937_6938_230712_&c=18


...hat 5 Sekunden mit google gedauert...


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja nee, ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.

Für 200,- kauf ich mir sicherlich nicht die Jacke.

Wenn du nen Link zu einem Angebot hast wäre das super ;-)

PS: Ausserdem waren die letzten beiden Links blaue Jacken.
Von einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit der roten in allen größen kann man wohl nicht reden, demenstprechend auch die hohen Preise.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

Schau dich besser nach einer anderen Jacke um, halte die Mavic Jacken auch für überteuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rikus (17. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ja nee, ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.
> 
> Für 200,- kauf ich mir sicherlich nicht die Jacke.
> 
> ...


 
...Du bist echt ein "Spaßvogel". Bei den beiden Händlern gibts die Jacke natürlich auch in Rot. "Suche" Funktion & Google sind nicht so Dein Ding oder? 

Der hohe Preis liegt nicht an der Verfügbarkeit - 200,-  ist die normale UVP von Mavic für diese Jacke. Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, ist ein anderes Thema....


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf mal wieder zitieren:



Chaser84 schrieb:


> Weis jemand wann die Infernos in Deutschland wieder Lieferbar sind?



Da steht nix davon, daß es ne rote sein soll und ein Angebot... 

Aber stimmt schon, 200 für ne Radjacke sind schon ne Menge Holz. Da ich jetzt die ideale Kombo kenne, hab ich den Kauf nicht bereut.  Man muß nur halt wissen, daß die Inferno nicht winddicht ist...


----------



## RadonKilla (17. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ja nee, ich hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.
> 
> Für 200,- kauf ich mir sicherlich nicht die Jacke.
> 
> ...


wärn 120 euro fürs vorjahrmodell für dich ok  ?


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man 200â¬ Ã¼brig hat kann ich nur empfehlen in Fachhandel zu gehen und nach Beratung zu kaufen :X


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Oktober 2010)

@ Rikus

Ja 200,- is UVP. Aber wer kauft bitte was zum Listenpreis? Der muss entweder soviel Geld haben das es ihn nicht juckt, oder wirtschaftlich ne totale Niete sein. Sry...


@ RadonKilla

Woher? Neu?


@ all

Finde die Inferno ja ganz gut, aber es gibt bessere für weniger Geld.
Was mich z.B stört ist, die Mavic hat nur eine verschliessbare Tasche nunja...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Oktober 2010)

Nee, eine kleine Tasche auf der linken Brust für Kleinteile (z.B. Schlüssel) und das große Fach mit 3-fach-Unterteilung am unteren Rücken...


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja sag ich ja, das is voll wenig. Keine Seitentasche, keine Innentasche.

Wo soll ich da noch das Handy lassen? Pack ich betimmt nicht zusammen mit meinem Schlüssel^^


----------



## Board-Raider (17. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ja sag ich ja, das is voll wenig. Keine Seitentasche, keine Innentasche.
> 
> Wo soll ich da noch das Handy lassen? Pack ich betimmt nicht zusammen mit meinem Schlüssel^^



wie wärs mit einem Bike Rucksack, das geht dein Handy rein?
Oder wo verstaust du deinen Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Luftpumpe, Essen ect.

oder schnorrst du bei anderen die das alles dabei haben? 

denk mal über deine übrige Ausrüstung nach


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache mit den Taschen ist schon ein Problem bei den Softshell-Jacken. Beim Biken weniger (Handy in der Jackentasche? Da werf ichs lieber gleich den Abhang runter ). Aber wenn ich mir schon recht teure Klamotten kaufe (weil das Aldi-Zeugs nichts kann außer billig), dann möchte ich es recht universell (d.h. nicht nur zum Biken) einsetzen.
Und damit fallen schon mal alle Jacken weg, die keine "Hand"-Taschen haben. Mit einer Rückentasche und verlängertem Lätzchen fürs Rennradler-Hinterteil kann ich im Alltag nichts anfangen.
Da hab ich mir letzte Woche einen Wolf gesucht um ein passendes Modell zu finden (Taschen vorne, normaler Schnitt, etwas wärmer und KEINE Kaputze - und wenns geht nicht schwarz, weils aussieht wie ein Taucheranzug und nicht knallrot etc.) - dann ist das Teil (Vaude Expresswind) sogar noch von 150 auf 100 reduziert. Aber leider nur noch in M lieferbar. Also optimistisch bestellt, Luft angehalten und anprobiert - fällt echt klein aus, ich komm nur mit geöffneter Unterarmbelüftung rein . Also nochmal zwei Stunden recherchiert und zwei Modelle gefunden: The North Face Bionic (sehr schwer aber wohl auch sehr warm, ca. 140-150) und die Wintry von Vaude (100). Letztere hab ich jetzt bestellt (in L), mal sehen ob die was taugt. Das Thema "Winterklamotten" schafft mich langsam  - Im Sommer stellt sich überhaupt nicht die Frage, was man anziehen soll (Trikot, Hose - beides kurz und fertig) - aber im Herbst/Winter isses schwieriger als bei Paris Hilton...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (18. Oktober 2010)

@ Board Rider

Naja, wenn ich mal "kurz" durch nen Wald fahre nehm ich mir kein Flickzeug, Luftpumpe oder essen mit. Mich stört so ein Rucksack auch eher, klar auf langen Touren unverzichtbar.

@ ThunderRoad

Mir gehts genauso. Die guten Jacken sind meist verdammt teuer und oft auch nicht in der gewünschten Größe lieferbar. Heisst es wohl noch etwas warten und vll findet ja einer noch "die super Jacke".


@ all

Hatte jetzt mal die Mavic Espoir hier. Bis auf zu wenig Taschen eigl ganz gut. Eignet sich zwischen 5-12°C am besten, habe kein Stück geschwitzt.


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Oktober 2010)

So unterschiedlich sind die Anforderungen, bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: (Hand-)taschen vorn brauche ich nun garnicht, weil mich der Tascheninhalt stört, wenn ich in gebückter Haltung auf dem Rad sitze. Den Latz hinten finde ich gut, wenn ich etwas sportlicher sitze. Genau deshalb habe ich mich für eine PearlI Barrier Winterjacke entschieden.

Gibt ja zum Glück genug Auswahl für alle Bedürfnisse..


----------



## richard-lee (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,
Sehr interessantes Thema. Da ich auch gerade auf der Suche nach geeigneten Klamotten für diese Jahreszeit bin freue ich mich hier einige Erfahrungen lesen zu können die vor teuren Fehlkäufen schützen. Zum Thema Unterwäsche! Die neueste "Anti Mief Technik" sollen doch Silberionen sein, die in die Unterwäsche eingearbeitet sind und den Gestank weitestgehend unterdrücken sollen. Hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Oktober 2010)

Hilft schon, aber miefen tut man trotzdem. 
Die Hemden fangen aber nicht so einfach zu stinken an, wenn man sie öfter getragen und gewaschen hat.


----------



## gorgo (19. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Ah, das ging heute schon wesentlich besser! Folgende Kombo kam zum Einsatz:
> 
> -Jacke + Sportful N25 ActiveShell (Windstopper-Jacke) + Trikot
> 
> ...


 
Du bist ja ne ganz schöne Frostbeule 

Ich trag bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (10-0 Grad) die Espoir von Mavic mit nem langen Craft Zero Extreme Funktionsshirt. Hab mir die Jacke für kleines Geld extra für das Herbstwetter gekauft.

Wenns denn endlich Winter wird trage ich meine Vorjahres-Inferno bei Temp. unter Null bis -15 Grad zusätzlich noch mit irgendeinem Thermotrikot. Das hält mich schön warm. Man muss sich natürlich auch bewegen, sonst bringt die ganze tolle Kleidung nischt  

Vor der Inferno hatte ich die Blizzard von Adidas. Ich fand die von der Wärmeleistung genauso grandios wie die Inferno und hätte sie auch behalten wenn ich nicht was Neues gewollt hätte.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Unterstützung. 
Also sind die Blizzard und die Inferno von der Wärmeleistung her tatsächlich ähnlich, wenn nicht sogar gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. Oktober 2010)

Heute sind die Klamotten von Decathlon gekommen, hab mir Funktionsunterwäsche gekauft,.. 
Die Oberteile sind verdammt eng - größe L fällt wie ein Größe S Tshirt aus.. 
Die Shorts haben "Sitzeinlagen" die sich anfühlen als.. 
Die Socken haben einen total komischen Schnitt und fallen irgendwie zu Groß aus, Größe 43-46 und Schuhgröße 44,5 sitzen die total locker und verrutschen viel zu leicht, eigentlich so wie es bei einem Sportsocken nicht sein sollte?

Bin insgesamt nicht so angetan von den Sachen.. und kann es deshalb nicht empfehlen.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich Unterwäsche bin ich bisher rundum glücklich mit "Odlo", egal ob Rad oder Ski.

Ansonsten habe ich fast ausschließlich Adidas-Beleidung im Einsatz, quasi als Middlelayer und echter Windstopper-Jacke. Auch beim Tennis habe ich mich komplett mit Adidas eingekleidet. Ich bin von deren Qualität, auch wenn in China produziert wird, zu 100% zufrieden. Schade nur, dass die keine klassische Radsportbekleidung mehr machen, ich dachte die haben das Thema an MAVIC abgetreten, deswegen ist die Inferno auch der Nachfolger zur Blizzard, oder nicht?


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Oktober 2010)

Dachte ich auch. Dubbel ist anderer Meinung. Ist ja auch egal. Sowohl die Blizzard als auch die Inferno sind (bzw. waren) wunderbare Winterjacken.


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch. Dubbel ist anderer Meinung.


nein, bin ich nicht. 
die mavic-jacke ist der nachfolger der adidas, ist aber - wie gesagt - eine komplett andere jacke aus komplett anderem material. 
das 2011er specialized carbon enduro ist ja auch der nachfolger des vor-vor-vorletzten enduros.  

auch komplett anders, oder?

deswegen ist es wenig hilfreich, die eigenschaften des vorgängers gut zu finden und daher zum aktuellen modell zu raten. 

so ist das gemeint.


----------



## Al_Borland (19. Oktober 2010)

Och Mensch. Einigen wir uns darauf, dass beide Jacken schön warm sind, wenn man keine Frostbeule ist.


----------



## Chaser84 (19. Oktober 2010)

@ gorgo

Wo hast du deine Espoir gekauft und wieviel haste bezahlt?

Bin mit meiner Espoir bei 10°C gefahren und muss sagen, das es grenzwertig war.
Glaube eher nicht das man die auch bei 0°C fahren kann, da muss man schon extrem viel drunter anziehen.


----------



## gorgo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte die Jacke vor ner Zeit im Netz für 60 Euro gekauft und bin letztens nach dem Nachtdienst damit nach Haus gefahren. 7 Uhr Morgens, 16 km, 40 Minuten bei 2 Grad und nassem Nebel. Drunter hatte ich ein langes, enges Funktionsshirt. Mir war nicht kalt. So verschieden sind die Empfindungen...


----------



## richard-lee (19. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Heute sind die Klamotten von Decathlon gekommen, hab mir Funktionsunterwäsche gekauft,..
> Die Oberteile sind verdammt eng - größe L fällt wie ein Größe S Tshirt aus..
> Die Shorts haben "Sitzeinlagen" die sich anfühlen als..
> Die Socken haben einen total komischen Schnitt und fallen irgendwie zu Groß aus, Größe 43-46 und Schuhgröße 44,5 sitzen die total locker und verrutschen viel zu leicht, eigentlich so wie es bei einem Sportsocken nicht sein sollte?
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch! Habe mir auch mal Klamotten von Decathlon gekauft und (was viel schlimmer war) zum bladen so einen Gürtel mit Trinkflaschen drin. Die Klamotten haben irgendwie komisch/schlecht gepasst waren billig also hab ich mich zwar geärgert, aber na ja, selbst schuld. Aber die Trinkflaschen............Leute ich sage Euch nach 5 Minuten konnte man das Wasser daraus nicht mehr trinken! Das hat nach Plastik geschmeckt und gestunken, das es einem Speiübel wurde. BILLIGSTE China Ka..e. Von daher nie wieder Decathlon.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Oktober 2010)

Hab die Sachen jetzt wieder eingepackt und werde sie die tage zurücksenden.
kann damit echt nix anfangen.. schade eigentlich 
werde mich mal bei anderen herstellern umsehen..

von der stoffqualität an sich war das zeug voll ok, hat sich gut angefühlt,
aber der schnitt war einfach sehr komisch .. 

das problem bei den plastikflaschen hat nicht nur decathlon,
mit meiner canyon trinkflasche habe ich das selbe problem.


----------



## Chaser84 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit Unterhemden aus?
Lohnt sich sowas? Wieviel muss man berappen?


@ gorgo

Ist das Craft Zero Extreme gut? Wie ist es mit Windstopper Eigenschaften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. Oktober 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass beide Jacken schön warm sind, wenn man keine Frostbeule ist.



Naja, Kälteempfinden ist die eine Sache. Auskühlung wegen Winddurchlässigkeit ist die andere... 

Btw: Richtig häßlich ist der Auskühleffekt, wenn man durchgeschwitzt ist. Hatte ich letztens mal auf meiner Fitnessrunde gehabt. So 1,5h bei etwa 4°C mit der Sportful AS und der Inferno. So ab etwa 20 km/h wurde es richtig eklig, voll kalt am ganzen Körper - keine sehr schöne Erfahrung...


----------



## kaipirinha (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Sachen von Decathlon haben in meinen Augen eine enorme "Bandbreite". 
Einige Sachen finde ich wirklich gut, und den ein oder anderen echten Schnapper kann man dort durchaus machen. 
Allerdings gibt es ebenso eine Menge Artikel, die wirklich einfach nur billig sind. 
Der Einkauf in einer Decathlonfiliale (falls in der Nähe verfügbar) ist da sicherlich im Vorteil gegenüber des Onlineshops. 

Grüße,
Kai


----------



## gorgo (21. Oktober 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ist das Craft Zero Extreme gut? Wie ist es mit Windstopper Eigenschaften?


 
Ich find das Funktionsmaterial top. Bin einer der Leute, die immer richtig am ölen sind. Benutze es allerdings ohne Windstopper, da meine Jacken kaum Wind durchlassen.


----------



## Rikus (21. Oktober 2010)

...die Mavic Inferno Modelljahr 2010 in rot gibt es derzeit auch wieder bei bike-discount für 139,95  statt 200  in allen Größen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html

Gruß
Rikus


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

*Wie hieß doch gleich das Thema?*


----------



## Chaser84 (22. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen den beiden sagen? Ist das nur nen andere Schnitt/Kragen)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6520/zero-extreme-crewneck.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a35396/zero-extreme-rn-ls-schwarz.html


----------



## bikefixx (22. Oktober 2010)

@ chaser 84
Der Unterschied bei den beiden Craft Unterhemden liegt nur im unterschiedlichen Kragen. Ich finde bei Kälte den hohen Kragen angenehmer. Zieht dann nicht so am Hals.

Viele Grüße
bikefixx

akzent bikestyle Radbekleidung


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe heute meine Bestellung von Rose bekommen:
1x Platzangst Langarmshirt Riding
1x Platzangst Softshell Jacke Climex
1x Rose Langarm Funktionsunterhemd....

Quasi ein Komplettpaket fÃ¼r Obenherum, soweit so gut, QualitÃ¤t ist, ganz im Vergleich
zu dem Decathlon-Zeug, wirklich sehr gut. Gefahren bin ich damit noch nicht, aber
getragen hab ich heute schon die Jacke, sehr angenehm.. 

Gezahlt hab ich gesamt gut 150â¬ bei Rose (soll keine Werbung sein, nur ein Bsp)
und kann es soweit nur empfehlen. Mein Bike ist schon gereinigt und wird die Tage
zum Service geschickt.. erFahrungs-Bericht kommt dann in 1-2 Wochen nach


----------



## richard-lee (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,

so, nach ein paar Tagen mit meinen neuen Klamotten traue ich mir jetzt eine erste Bewertung zu.
Lange Unterhose Dynamics seamless tight. Unterhemd Icepeak Thermic Robin, Unterzieh Mütze Dynamics. Alles im Angebot bei Stadler gekauft für zusammen gerade mal knapp  60.- weiter geht`s. Socken Lakes ebenfalls von Lakes die Big tight Thermo als Handschuhe Röckl Water proof alles im Angebot bei Kalker für zusammen  95.-. Jacke Gore Tool gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt hier im Forum. Nur zur Vervollständigung Helm Bell sequence. Schuhe Shimano MT 41.

Ich fahre jetzt seit mehreren Tage mit dieser Kombi bei Temperaturen zwischen +10 Grad und + 3 Grad immer so zwischen 15 und 25 Kilometern.
Bei den oben genannten Temperaturen war es mir weder zu warm, noch habe ich gefroren. Die ersten Tage bei +3 Grad bin ich ohne die Unterzieh Mütze gefahren, das war nix. Ich habe an den Ohren und auf dem Kopf gefroren wie der sprichwörtliche Schneider. Mit der Mütze ist alles paletti 
Die Gore Jacke ist echt Spitze, aber auch die Bib von Lakes ist nicht schlecht. Als Schwachpunkt sehe ich die Innensohle der Shimano Schuhe. Durch die Cleets und die Gewindeplatte innen im Schuh ist die Kältebrücke vorprogrammiert und die Innensohle der Shimano ist schlicht weg KACKE. Ich werde mir vernünftige Innensohlen holen und denke das ist das Thema Schuhe auch gegessen. Obwohl ich wie gesagt bis dato noch keine Probleme hatte.
Ich hoffe der eine oder andere kann mit diesem Erfahrungsbericht was anfangen.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Dynamics Unterziehmütze hab ich auch, geiles Teil, hält wirklich schön warm


----------



## Chaser84 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte nur mitteilen das die Mavic Inferno weder bei bike-discount noch bei boc24 lieferbar ist.
Hab da angerufen. Man kann sie allerdings bei boc24 noch bestellen, vll bekommt man sie dann auch irgendwann. *g*


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bike-Discount habe ich sie Freitag morgen bestellt und Samstag war sie da ^.^

Tolle Sache!


----------



## Agil (25. Oktober 2010)

@richard-lee

Ich denke bei der Einlegesohle muss ich dich entäuschen, vielleicht helfen noch wirklich dicke Skisocken falls Platz im Schuh. 
Ich fahr die Schuhe bei den Temperaturen mit Überschuhen und wenn es richtig kalt wird Flatpedale und Wanderstiefel. Wobei meine Kilometerleistung höher ist.

Falls du doch eine Besserung mit einer Sohle erreichst sag Bescheid.

cu


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Bestellung von Rose bekommen:
> 1x Platzangst Langarmshirt Riding
> 1x Platzangst Softshell Jacke Climex
> 1x Rose Langarm Funktionsunterhemd....
> ...



War mit der Platzangstjacke mittlerweile mal unterwegs, Fazit:
-Guter Schnitt, nicht zu eng aber auch nicht zu weit
-hohe Stoffqualität
-super Klima unter der Jacke für Temperaturen bis vermutlich ca 10°C ideal, bis -5°C sollte die mit 2-3 Schichten drunter immernoch reichen. 
-und ganz wichtig: absolut winddicht!


----------



## TitusLE (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat schonmal jemand beheizbare Sohlen probiert, wenn es richtig kalt war?



Agil schrieb:


> @richard-lee
> 
> Ich denke bei der Einlegesohle muss ich dich entäuschen, vielleicht helfen noch wirklich dicke Skisocken falls Platz im Schuh.
> Ich fahr die Schuhe bei den Temperaturen mit Überschuhen und wenn es richtig kalt wird Flatpedale und Wanderstiefel. Wobei meine Kilometerleistung höher ist.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GatuRatz (25. Oktober 2010)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount habe ich sie Freitag morgen bestellt und Samstag war sie da ^.^
> 
> Tolle Sache!



Bei mir wars genauso, Freitags beim Bike-Discount bestellt, Samstags war die Jacke hier. Beim Boc24 habe ich vor über 2 Wochen bestellt und bis jetzt kam nix. 
Hat die von dort überhaupt schon jemand bekommen?

Eine Frage zu der Jacke: meine ganzen Billigjacken haben unter dem Reißverschluß immer noch eine Lage Stoff. Bei der Inferno ist da nichts.
Kann da nicht die Kälte durchkommen? Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen?

LG GatuRatz


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin heute mit der Inferno , einem dünnen Odlo Langarmunterhemd (dünn!), einer kurzen Trägerhose mit Polster und einer lockeren Trainingshose bei 1°C (Darmstadt) mit meiner CC-Schlampe rumgedüst.
Ich hatte allerdings auch die Sturmhaube der Inferno auf.

Die Kleiderwahl war perfekt. Bis auf meine Oberschenkel war alles super temperiert. Als ich zuhause ankam war ich ganz am schwitzen, allerdings nicht nass. 

Den Fahrtwind habe ich soweit garnicht gespürt.. Sollte der Wind ein Problem werden, tut es bestimmt auch ein Windstoppershirt unten drunter.



Ich werde berichten sobald ich wieder unterwegs war.


P.S. es ist wohl ein Odlo Light Shirt


----------



## richard-lee (25. Oktober 2010)

Agil schrieb:


> @richard-lee
> 
> Ich denke bei der Einlegesohle muss ich dich entäuschen, vielleicht helfen noch wirklich dicke Skisocken falls Platz im Schuh.
> Ich fahr die Schuhe bei den Temperaturen mit Überschuhen und wenn es richtig kalt wird Flatpedale und Wanderstiefel. Wobei meine Kilometerleistung höher ist.
> ...



Moin moin,

na ja, Heute mal Einlegesohlen gekauft. Wird demnächst ausprobiert und dann werde ich berichten. Ist wie gesagt nur ne`Theorie wegen den Clickies und der Kältebrücke. Wir werden sehen sprach der Blinde


----------



## Jo333 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Oberbekleidung insbesondere für die Herbstzeit. Ein Kurzarmtrikot habe ich ansonsten nutze ich bislang keinerlei Funktionskleidung. Ich löse das Schweißproblem, indem ich Handtuch und Ersatzwäsche mitführe. Wenn ich mir eine Jacke zulege, dann vor Allem, um mich nicht mehr zwischendurch umziehen zu müssen. Wasserdichtigkeit brauche ich nicht und wasserabweisend ist meine jetzige Alltagsjacke auch. Kann mir jemand eine Jacke empfehlen, die gut den Schweiß abtransportiert (insbesondere am Rücken), bei über 0 Grad gut fahrbar und nicht allzu teuer ist? Worauf muss ich bezüglich Atmungsaktivität besonders achten? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den bereits diskutierten Jacken?


----------



## anderson (27. Oktober 2010)

Warum friert ihr denn alle so? Beim Boarden und 20 Grand minus im windigen Sessellift, ok, beim Mopped fahren unter 0 Grad auch, aber beim Biken bin ich doch permanent in Bewegung und die HF ist auch selten unter 120. Ich friere jedenfalls nicht.

Ich war mal auf einem Diavortrag von denen beiden. Temperaturen selten über -20 Grad aber schonmal unter -50. Übernachten im Schnee, im Zelt auf Rentierfellen. Die haben sich auch nicht viel dicker an (bis auf die russischen Militärstiefel) und frieren nicht. Probleme kriegt aber die Kamera, weil das Öl einfriert.


----------



## GatuRatz (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin mit der Mavic Inferno gestern und heute in die Arbeit geradelt. Morgens hatte es je gut 0 Grad, abends war es etwas wärmer.

Ich hatte ein Unterhemd mit langen Ärmeln (Merino-Mix), ein langärmliges Trikot (Aldi), einen Schal (Gore) und die Jacke an. Außerdem lange Skisocken, Treckingschuhe und eine Jean, Motorrad-Handschuhe und auf dem Kopf ein HAD samt Helm drüber.

Zu kalt war es definitiv nicht. Ich bin eine Frau und somit verfroren  aber das war kein Problem, ich bin auf den Hinweg eher dank einiger Steigungen noch ins Schwitzen gekommen. Die Belüftungsschlitze sind klasse.

Die kleine Tasche vorne auf der Brust ist für das Handy eher nicht so geeignet, das war total beschlagen, als ich es auf Arbeit dann rausholte. Aber während der Fahrt hatte ich nicht das Gefühl im Dampfbad zu sitzen oder so.

Aber wenn man die Jacke echt bei -18 Grad anziehen will, dann braucht es schon noch was drunter. Zum Glück ist die Jacke mir eher am Körper etwas zu groß (ich mußte XL nehmen, da ich sehr lange Arme habe, nichts ist ekliger als zu kurze Ärmel wenn es kalt ist), da paßt schon noch ein Alpaka-Pulli drunter 

Die Jacke ist nicht total luftdicht, was im Moment kein Problem ist, das ist jetzt eher angenehm. Wenn das mal zum Thema werden sollte, dann werde ich wohl noch eine Wind- oder Regenjacke drüberziehen.

Im Moment versuche ich, eine zweite zum Sonderpreis aufzutreiben weil mein Mann will jetzt auch unbedingt eine. Beim BOC hatte ich eine weitere bestellt, die haben heute gemailt, daß die ausverkauft ist, inzwischen ist sie aber wieder mal für KW44 online bestellbar, ich weiß echt nicht, was ich davon halten soll.

LG, GatuRatz


----------



## Chaser84 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich finds auch merkwürdig, hab heute auch die nachricht bekommen das sie ausverkauft sei.
Nur online kann man sie bestellen und soll angeblich nächste Woche lieferbar sein.

Da fühlt man sich ein wenig verarscht.


----------



## GatuRatz (28. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch die Inferno in L und könnte für mich nachmessen, wie lang da die Ärmel sind? Am besten innen von der Achsel bis zum inneren Ende des Ärmels. 

Danke und Gruß,
GatuRatz


----------



## Rikus (28. Oktober 2010)

...wer Interesse hat: bei Rose gibt es aktuell die MAVIC Inferno Handschuhe in Rot für 38,50  statt 60 . Aber leider jetzt nur noch in Größe S und M. 

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...-inferno.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=32032


----------



## log11 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hat von Euch jemand das Vaude Cyclone II Jacket?
http://www.camping-papst.de/vaude-cyclone-jacket-ii.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Cyclon
Ich will es mir gerne zulegen und überlege noch, ob Größe M oder L.
Bin 1,81m und recht schlank und trage normalerweise die M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (29. Oktober 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch jemand das Vaude Cyclone II Jacket?
> http://www.camping-papst.de/vaude-cyclone-jacket-ii.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Cyclon
> Ich will es mir gerne zulegen und überlege noch, ob Größe M oder L.
> Bin 1,81m und recht schlank und trage normalerweise die M.



Dann nimm XL 
Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber die Vaude-Jacken sind ziemlich klein. Ich schicke jetzt demnächst die zweite zurück, weil sie zu eng ist.
Bin 1,74m, 80kg und L paßt mir normalerweise immer, oft (Platzangst Ventec z.B.) geht auch M. Bei Vaude muß ich in L noch die Luft anhalten.
Hab jetzt gerade die Wintry hier, der Schnitt paßt mir überhaupt nicht. An den Schultern zu eng, am Oberarm auch, überm Bauchnabel schnürt irgendwas ein, unten ist sie viel zu kurz (zum Biken erst recht) und an den Ärmeln zu lang. Hatte noch nie eine Jacke, die so besch**** gepaßt hat...dabei müsste mir mit meinen 102cm Brustumfang laut Vaude-Größentabelle "L" exakt passen. 
Und die wäre mal wirklich warm


----------



## KongoApe (29. Oktober 2010)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Naja, Kälteempfinden ist die eine Sache. Auskühlung wegen Winddurchlässigkeit ist die andere...
> 
> Btw: Richtig häßlich ist der Auskühleffekt, wenn man durchgeschwitzt ist.  So ab etwa 20 km/h wurde es richtig eklig, voll kalt am ganzen Körper - keine sehr schöne Erfahrung...



Nehme immer Wechselwäsche mit und wechsel diese auch zur Halbzeit. 
Der Nierengurt aus Angora hilft ungemein 

Leiber ein Schicht mehr, als zu wenig.


----------



## KongoApe (29. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> taugt dann die "plastikwäsche" oder ist das eher mist?



ich meide Plastikwäsche. Auch sind mir die Jacken/Softshell überteuert = Geldschneiderrei. Die zu engen Schnitte im Armbereich behindern auch die Option, dass man drunter mal mehr anzieht? 
Man schaut dann aus wie ein gestopfte Wurst. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist eingeschränkt.

Meine Kombi:
1. Funktionsunterwäsche/spez.Tierwolle+Tshirt-Baumwolle
2. Baumwoll-Kapuzen-Sweater; wenn kälter, dann Fleece
3. ARMY-Jacke; die mittlere Standard-Tarnjacke oder eine leichtere Daunenjacke

Zusatz: 
- Nierengurt aus Angora 
- Neoprenüberschuhe
- wasserdichte Handschuhe
- Schal 
- Helmmütze 
- lange Unterhosen/Funktionsunterwäsche
- Puk die Stubenfliegen-Brille/ die Geschlossene
- Tee mit Vodka


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Oktober 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Meine Kombi:
> 1. Funktionsunterwäsche/spez.Tierwolle+Tshirt-Baumwolle
> 2. Baumwoll-Kapuzen-Sweater; wenn kälter, dann Fleece
> 3. ARMY-Jacke; die mittlere Standard-Tarnjacke oder eine leichtere Daunenjacke



Wenn man nach dem Motto "Der Schweiss gehört mir, den will ich auch behalten" fahren will, gerne 

Ich dachte immer, der Schweiss soll so schnell wie möglich vom Körper weggeleitet und von der Aussenschicht verdunstet werden. Baumwolle tut genau das nun ganicht. Mit klitschnassen Wollklamotten möchte ich heute nicht mehr rumfahren, dann lieber "Plastik"


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Oktober 2010)

Also Baumwollklamotten sind wohl auf alle Fälle schlechter, die speichern den ganzen Schweiss, dadurch kühlt man schnell aus, erst recht wenn man stehen bleibt. Genau sowas will ich durch Funktionswäsche verhindern..


----------



## KongoApe (30. Oktober 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Wenn man nach dem Motto "Der Schweiss gehört mir, den will ich auch behalten" fahren will, gerne
> 
> Ich dachte immer, der Schweiss soll so schnell wie möglich vom Körper weggeleitet und von der Aussenschicht verdunstet werden. Baumwolle tut genau das nun ganicht. Mit klitschnassen Wollklamotten möchte ich heute nicht mehr rumfahren, dann lieber "Plastik"



tja, das ist die Industrie, die Einem das suggerieren will? 

Lösung: Rucksack mitnehmen + Wechselwäsche. 
fazit: lieber warm am Buckel als semi-temperierte Kleidung, wo man friert, wie ein Hund?

nö, 2/3 auf der Rolle, 1/3 outdoor-Training - danach Sauna ( der nächste Frühling kommt sicher )


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Oktober 2010)

Du bist wohl noch nie richtig Bike Winterklamotten gefahren.

Ich fahre immer so, das es mir leicht zu kalt ist, wenn ich losfahre. Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich dann Betriebstemperatur und bin dann angenehm temperiert.

Mir selber reicht ein Funktionsunterhemd und ein Wintertrikot, darüber die Windjacke. Wennn ich deine ganzen Klamotten anziehen müßte, würde ich auch ins Schwitzen kommen.

Meine inferno von BOC24 ist wollte am Donnerstag versendet worden, bin jetzt aber unschlüßig, ob ich sie behalten soll.


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> ich meide Plastikwäsche. Auch sind mir die Jacken/Softshell überteuert = Geldschneiderrei. Die zu engen Schnitte im Armbereich behindern auch die Option, dass man drunter mal mehr anzieht?
> Man schaut dann aus wie ein gestopfte Wurst. Die Bewegungsfreiheit ist eingeschränkt.
> 
> Meine Kombi:
> ...



...und aufm Gepäckträger 5 Tüten Leergut 

Manchmal hat die "Industrie" natürlich auch recht. Z.B. wenn sie sich bei der Entwicklung ihrer Produkte an physikalischen Gesetzen orientiert.

Aber, jedem das was er für richtig hält.


----------



## KongoApe (30. Oktober 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> *...und aufm Gepäckträger 5 Tüten Leergut*


**

schon wieder so ein abgelederter Einzelhändler, dessen Geschäftsgebaren darin besteht, Leuten irgendwas zu suggerieren, damit seine eigene leere Kasse letztendlich voll wird?
Merke: Marketing ist dann i.O., wenn die Leute tatsächlich etwas benötigen. Viele springen halt auf den Marketingzug nicht auf. So ist Leben!   



anderson schrieb:


> *.Manchmal hat die "Industrie" natürlich auch recht. Z.B. wenn sie sich bei der Entwicklung ihrer Produkte an physikalischen Gesetzen orientiert..*


*

aber auch nur manchmal! 
Habe das Funktionszeug getestet  und mein fazit ist: rausgeschmissen das Geld. Man friert sogar teilweise an diversen Körperpartien, mit den dünnen Mäntelchen. Man schwitzt genauso. 
die mavic inferno ist sau-schwer und zu warm. Für 10 Tage Einsatz im Jahr, ist es das Geld nicht wert. Bei minus 10 Grad cels. trainier ich auf der Rolle; schon wg. der Lungen. 
Für das Wintertraining langt das billigste Zeug vom C&A. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. Oktober 2010)

Noch mal: Du hast offensichtlich noch nie wirklich gute Funktionswäsche getragen, sonst würdest du zu anderen Schlüssen kommen (mal davon abgesehen, dass Hersteller für dich grundsätzlich Mist verkaufen, der viel zu viel Geld kostet).


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. Oktober 2010)

Wer beim Biken nicht schwitzt, kann fahren womit er will. Mit ner Mülltüte, Omas Strickpullover oder einer sibirischen Armeejacke. Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, Hauptsache es hält so warm, wie man es mag.
Alle anderen sollten aber einen Bogen um Baumwolle und ähnliche Dinge machen. Wenn das Zeug naß ist, wird es schon bei +10°C bitterkalt, spätestens bei einer Pause oder bei Abfahrten. Ich schaffe es dann sogar, daß mir beim Bergauffahren eiskalt wird, obwohl ich noch weiter schwitze  
An den Beinen/Socken/Schuhe ist es mir auch egal was ich anhabe, könnte auch in Jeans fahren, wenns sein muss (normalerweise eine lange Bike-Hose von Scott oder Jack Wolfskin). Aber am Oberkörper wirkt ein Funktionsshirt echte Wunder bei mir (in dem Fall Craft Allround). Knapp 40 für ein Unterhemdl fand ich eigentlich auch zuviel (bin im Herbst/Winter sowieso nur Wochenend-Biker), aber nach 3x ausprobieren find ich, daß es sein Geld wert ist.

Noch mal kurz zum Thema: Heute kam endlich mein 3. Versuch, eine Softshell-Jacke zu kaufen an: North Face Apex Bionic in L. Nachdem ich mit Vaude zwei Mal auf die Nase gefallen bin, ist das ein echter Lichtblick. Die fällt mal angenehm "geräumig" aus. Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, ist allerdings auch eine dicke, relativ schwere Softshell-Jacke, wenns mal richtig hart kommt. Aber genau sowas wollte ich (erst in zweiter Linie zum Biken).


----------



## dereulenspiegel (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe früher auch immer gedacht, dass das ganze Funktionszeug Humbug ist und mich schön dick in normale Klamotten eingepackt. Bei einem Spaziergang klappt das auch ganz gut. Aber sobald man ins schwitzen kommt, bringt der Schweiß einige Probleme. Selbst die besten Fasern isolieren nicht mehr wenn sie komplett durchnässt sind. Hat man also die normalen Klamotten erstmal durchgeschwitzt und bleibt kurz stehen wirds kalt. Das Problem hat man Funktionskleidung normalerweise nicht.
Dass Marketing nichts ist auf das man hören sollte finde ich zwar auch, aber hier steckt auch einiges an Erfahrung in den Klamotten.


----------



## anderson (30. Oktober 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> [/B]
> Für das Wintertraining langt das billigste Zeug vom C&A.



Und C&A ist ja schließlich nicht Teil der bösen Textilindustrie.


----------



## Schulbub (30. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du schon was zu der Climex-Jacke sagen? Von der hört man erstaunlich wenig.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Bestellung von Rose bekommen:
> 1x Platzangst Langarmshirt Riding
> 1x Platzangst Softshell Jacke Climex
> 1x Rose Langarm Funktionsunterhemd....


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Oktober 2010)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch nur sagen, das Baumwollklamotten das schlechteste ist, was man im Winter, beim Sport, anziehen kann.
Einmal Nass immer Nass. Da kann man anziehen soviel man will. 

- Funktionsunterhemd, Fleece Trikot, Softshell Jacke hat man damit keine Probleme
Wolle geht auch noch... aber ist (bei mir) kratzig. 


Sickgirl schrieb:


> Du bist wohl noch nie richtig Bike Winterklamotten gefahren.
> 
> Ich fahre immer so, das es mir leicht zu kalt ist, wenn ich losfahre. Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich dann Betriebstemperatur und bin dann angenehm temperiert. ...


Genau so.
Man schafft es auch das die Sachen wieder trockner werden, wenn man eine Weile etwas langsamer fährt, so das man weniger schwitzt.
Das geht bei Baumwolle nicht, da wird es dann kalt.
Oder, bei längeren Touren, von vorne herein eben langsamer fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (31. Oktober 2010)

Schulbub schrieb:


> Kannst du schon was zu der Climex-Jacke sagen? Von der hört man erstaunlich wenig.



Ja, ich find sie total gut. Die Verarbeitung stimmt, unter der Jacke herrscht ein angenehmes Klima, wobei ich das bisher nur beim Wandern richtig testen konnte. Rad bin ich damit nur eine kleinere Runde gefahren, da ist sie absolut winddicht, also da kommt wirklich nichts durch.
Was mich nervt ist dass sich der Reißverschluss im oberen Bereich gerne etwas in den Windschutz dahinter verhackelt, vll muss ich den mal richtig "hinbiegen" damit das besser klappt. 
Cool ist wiederum dass man unter den Achseln so Lüftungsöffnungen per Reißverschluss öffnen kann, das gibts in dem Preisbereich sehr selten. Angenehm ist außerdem das Material an der Innenseite, das kann man auch angenehm auf blanker Haut tragen, manche Softshelljacken haben da kein extra Material eingenäht, wodurch die Jacke unangenehm auf der Haut klebt..
Für mich wars unterm Strich ein super Kauf, auch wenn der Reißverschluss etwas hackelig ist.


----------



## domineque (1. November 2010)

> Dann nimm XL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

zur Grösse bei Vaude.  

Also zu eng sind die keines Falls. Bin 185 cm mit 84 Schrittlänge 80 kg und schlank. 
Hatte jetzt die Posta Jacket in M und L da. M war am genau richtig am Bauch. Nur leider zu kurz an Armen und Rücken.
Die L war zu weit an den Armen und am Bauch. Armlänge und Rücken waren perfekt. 
Hab jetzt mal Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell, Gore Oxygen III, und Vaude Kuro jeweils in M und L bestellt. Mal schauen ob da was dabei ist.

PS: Steh ehr auf den Sportlichen schnitt.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (2. November 2010)

domineque schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell,...jeweils in M und L bestellt. Mal schauen ob da was dabei ist.
> PS: Steh ehr auf den Sportlichen schnitt.



könntest du kurz berichten, ob die pearl Izumi in L eher kleiner ausfällt?
https://www.bike24.net/p16456.html


----------



## domineque (3. November 2010)

Kann ich machen. Sobald das Paket von Neckermann ankommt.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (3. November 2010)

Frage:
Welcher Pulli macht zwischen der Unterwäsche(gore) und einer Softshell-Jacke(pearlIzumi/mavic) Sinn? kein Fleece-Pulli!


----------



## Fabu82 (4. November 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> Frage:
> Welcher Pulli macht zwischen der Unterwäsche(gore) und einer Softshell-Jacke(pearlIzumi/mavic) Sinn? kein Fleece-Pulli!



Warum kein Fleece?


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (4. November 2010)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Warum kein Fleece?



da staut sich wohl die Hitz? 
habe einen Ski-Rolli von Löffler gefunden und werde testen.

probiere mal den Löffler Zipp Rolli-Pulli Transtex Light + ein Odlo crew neck Cubic-Unterhemd + der pearlMizuni Elite softshell Jacken-Kombi.
Die mavic inferno soll fast zu warm sein? Muss man probieren


----------



## polo (4. November 2010)

fleece gibt's in verschiedenen stärken und qualitäten. viele machen den fehler, zu beginn zu viel anzuziehen. lieber weniger und mehrere dünnere schichten.


----------



## Chaser84 (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
iwie hab ich Probleme mit der Größe bei der Inferno.
Hab jetzt mal die XXL probiert und die war an den Armen zu lang und am Bauch zuviel.
Bei der XL hab ich eher das Problem das sie im Kreutz zu wenig Material hat.

Könntet ihr nochmal posten welche Größe ihr habt und in welcher Größe die Inferno (Insbesondere große Leute sind gefragt).

Ich bin 185cm bei 90 Kg relativ breites Kreutz für nen Radfahrer. Gibt es alternativen für die Inferno die mehr eine "V-Form" haben?

Danke Euch


----------



## patrick78 (8. November 2010)

wollt nur mal meine erfahrung gestern mit fast nur billig-sachen posten...

war gestern bei ca. 6°C ca. 2,5 stunden unterwegs. zuerst 1,5 stunden, dann nochmal ne stunde. dazwischen ne halbe stunde pause (wo ich bei nem fussballspiel zugeschaut hab). 

meine klamotten dabei:
langes lidl funktionsunterhemd
langes lidl trikot
tchibo "funktionsfleece"
pearl izumi regenjacke drüber
und unten ne aldi crande windstopper hose...

mir war nie kalt und ich war auch nicht verschwitzt...von dem her ist das mit dem immer nur marken-klamotten so ne sache! bin sehr zufrieden mit der kombi gewesen.

gruss
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. November 2010)

Bei wichtigsten Teil, also der Regenjacke, haste ja auch was ordentliches. Finde die oberste Schicht ist das Wichtigste. Aber generell taugen auch die Lidl sachen, kauf da auch ab und zu was.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (8. November 2010)

patrick78 schrieb:


> tchibo "funktionsfleece"



guter tip
ist bestellt+wird getestet.


----------



## HexX (8. November 2010)

Servus, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Thermo Hose. Darf ruhig Träger haben, sollte nur nicht 3/4 sein. schon lang. Hab eben bei meiner "Drogerie" um die Ecke eine von Vaude in der Hand gehabt, aber die wollten dafür 140 Euronen haben. Das fand ich was happig. Gibt es da günstigere Alternativen? Und jetzt sagt bitte keiner "Frieren ".



danke vorab für die Antworten.


----------



## anderson (8. November 2010)

patrick78 schrieb:


> und unten ne aldi crande windstopper hose...
> 
> patrick



Ich habe mir dieses Jahr seit langem mal wieder was fürs Rad bei Aldi geholt, nämlich eine winddichte lange Hose. Beim ersten Fahren musste ich feststellen, dass das Polster die Passform eines Suspensoriums hat. Hab dann geschaut, obs vielleicht falsch herum eingenäht ist... Vielleicht soll man die Hose auch mit Schnürung hinten tragen... . Was mich zum zweiten Kritikpunkt führt: Wenn ich die Hose mit dem dünnen Schnürsenkel so fest binde, dass sie nicht rutscht, krieg ich sie nur wieder auf, wenn ich eine Minute die Luft anhalte und den Bauch einziehe.

Die Funktionen Winddichte und Atmungsaktivität fand ich dagegen ok.


----------



## GatuRatz (8. November 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> iwie hab ich Probleme mit der Größe bei der Inferno.
> Hab jetzt mal die XXL probiert und die war an den Armen zu lang und am Bauch zuviel.
> Bei der XL hab ich eher das Problem das sie im Kreutz zu wenig Material hat.
> ...



Hallo Chaser84,
nimm sie doch im Zweifelsfall eher zu groß, dann hat noch ein dicker Pulli darunter Platz. Ich (180/73) habe sie in XL genommen, da ist sie etwas weit, die Mavic Jacken in L sitzen bei mir ziemlich eng, dann paßt nix wirklich warmes mehr drunter. 
Ich bin allerdings eine Frau, deswegen sind die Proportionen etwas anders ;-)
Ich wollte sie nicht zu knapp nehmen denn es ist meine wärmste Jacke, da muß einfach nochmal eine dicke Schicht drunter passen.
Zu lange Ärmel sind eh kein Problem.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Chaser84 (8. November 2010)

Ja aber es ist unangenehm wenn die Ärmel länger sind als die Arme. :-(
Der Rest der Jacke würde vll noch gehen.

Ich hab wohl das Pech, dass ich genau zwischen zwei größen bin. Wenn ich 10 Kg abnehme dann passt die XL auch, aber das wird warscheinlich nicht passieren. *g*


----------



## Hillcruiser (9. November 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr seit langem mal wieder was fürs Rad bei Aldi geholt, nämlich eine winddichte lange Hose. Beim ersten Fahren musste ich feststellen, dass das Polster die Passform eines Suspensoriums hat. Hab dann geschaut, obs vielleicht falsch herum eingenäht ist... Vielleicht soll man die Hose auch mit Schnürung hinten tragen... . Was mich zum zweiten Kritikpunkt führt: Wenn ich die Hose mit dem dünnen Schnürsenkel so fest binde, dass sie nicht rutscht, krieg ich sie nur wieder auf, wenn ich eine Minute die Luft anhalte und den Bauch einziehe.
> 
> Die Funktionen Winddichte und Atmungsaktivität fand ich dagegen ok.



hab die Hose auch (für 7) bei Aldi gekauft; dachte für den Preis kann man nix verkehrt machen; Winddichtigkeit ist sehr gut, aber auch bei mir verrutscht die Hose häufig; merke das immer, wenn´s kalt wird an den Nieren...
Nächstes Mal wieder was mit Trägern.


----------



## domineque (10. November 2010)

@NicolaiHelius

Also die Pearl Izumi fällt ehr groß aus. Lieg mit 185  85 kg und langem Oberkörper und Arme bei Grösse M. Ärmel schön lang. Sitzt gut eng und geht grade noch mit Wintertrikot drunter. PS: Mags auch nicht so flatterich. Grösse L ist schon zulange an Po und vorallem am Bauch.
Bei Gore hingegen passt mir Grösse L und bei Vaude läge ich zwischen M und L) Wobei dort am Bauchund Ärmeln zu weit und die Ärmel zu kurz.

Also Gore in L oder Pearl in M.
Positives Pearl= Brusttasche und Rückentasche mit Reissverschluss.
Negativ= Nur eine Rücktasche. Unterseite der Arme kein Softshell.(Regen???)
Positive Gore= komplett softshell und 5 Taschen am Rücken
Negativ= Keine Brusttasche und ohne Reisverschluss.

Schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## jaloppy (10. November 2010)

domineque schrieb:


> @NicolaiHelius
> 
> Also die Pearl Izumi fällt ehr groß aus. Lieg mit 185  85 kg und langem Oberkörper und Arme bei Grösse M. Ärmel schön lang. Sitzt gut eng und geht grade noch mit Wintertrikot drunter. PS: Mags auch nicht so flatterich. Grösse L ist schon zulange an Po und vorallem am Bauch.
> Bei Gore hingegen passt mir Grösse L und bei Vaude läge ich zwischen M und L) Wobei dort am Bauchund Ärmeln zu weit und die Ärmel zu kurz.
> ...



Ich habe die Vaude Kuro in's Auge gefasst. Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt diese irgendwo anzuprobieren und zu testen? Könntest Du dazu bitte noch ein paar Worte schreiben?

@All 
Weiß jemand wo der Unterschied zwischen der Vaude Kuro, Vaude Parkride und der Vaude Posta Jacket III ist? Die Kuro ist zumindest schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (10. November 2010)

ich hab neulich im karstadt sport die kuro und posta men III in größe m anprobiert, bei einer größe von 1,77 und ca 72 kg passen beide perfekt, die kuro scheint etwas wärmer bzw dicker zu sein...


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (11. November 2010)

domineque schrieb:


> @NicolaiHelius
> Also die Pearl Izumi fällt ehr groß aus. Lieg mit 185  85 kg und langem Oberkörper und Arme bei Grösse M. Ärmel schön lang. Sitzt gut eng und geht grade noch mit Wintertrikot drunter. PS: Mags auch nicht so flatterich. Grösse L ist schon zulange an Po und vorallem am Bauch.
> .



also ich habe mir die XXL-Pearl Izumi Elite bestellt. Mein Fazit ist: ich passe gerade noch so rein?  Liegt aber an wie massgeschneidert!
Guter tip! Guter Schnitt, gutes Material, gute Reissverschlüsse.
Warte nur noch auf die bestellten Funktions-Pulli`s. Mach dann eine Testfahrt im Regen usw.

Für den Winter wird es aber doch eher eine Pearl Izumi PRO-Jacke oder eine Mavic Inferno in XXXL?


----------



## domineque (12. November 2010)

Also die Pearli sitzt Super. Hab  auch schon einen mega Regentest.(Bei strömendem Regen von der Arbeit heim gefahren 30 Minuten) 
Fazit.  Unterarme und unter den Achseln ist kein Softshellmaterial, wo sie dann etwas feucht geworden ist und ich bei 4 Grad(Hatte Sommertrikot +Funktionsunterhemd an) schon einen leichten Kühlen Zu gemerkt habe. War aber noch Ordnung für 30 Minuten. 
Probiere zur Zeit die Gore Oxygen III softshell Jacke.
Scheint mir etwas wärmer zu sein als die Pearli. Kann aber auch daran liegen das durchgängig Softshell. 

Kann mich im Moment auch einfach nicht entscheiden. 

PS: Die Vaude Kuro ist der Nachfolger der Posta Jacket III
Die Funktion der Jacke ist Top. Bin schon beide ausgibig probe gefahren. Belüftung. Reisverschlüsse etc. Passform ist bei beiden identisch. Leider waren die Ärmel für mich einfach zu Kurz etc. siehe oben.


----------



## polo (12. November 2010)

die pi ist ja kein softshell, sondern regenjacke gepaart mit fleeceeinsätzen. windstopper ist bekanntlich auch kein softshell. daher die frage, was du eigentlich suchst?


----------



## domineque (12. November 2010)

Die "*Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell" *ist natürlich eine Softshell und keine reine Regenjacke. Auch wenn das Obermaterial Wasserdicht ist.

Was ich suche. Eine Winterjacke mit der ich die 30-40 Minuten trocken bleibe falls es mal regnet und die Gut warm ist.

PS: Die Gore wird mit WINDSTOPPERsoftshell bezeichnet.

Wär die Pearli etwas Wärmer bräuchte ich nicht überlegen


----------



## polo (12. November 2010)

domineque schrieb:


> Die "*Pearl Izumi Elite Softshell" *ist natürlich eine Softshell und keine Regenjacke.
> http://www.bike24.net/p16456.html
> PS: Die Gore wird mit WINDSTOPPERsoftshell bezeichnet.



nee, die membrane sind jeweils wasserdicht. bei windstopper werden die nähte nicht vertaped, also keine offizielle regenjacke. keine ahnung, wie pi das macht.



domineque schrieb:


> Was ich suche. Eine Winterjacke mit der ich die 30-40 Minuten trocken bleibe falls es mal regnet und die Gut warm ist.


besser eine etwas dünnere (echte) softshell holen + mit unterhemd o.ä. kombinieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domineque (12. November 2010)

Hm jetzt bin ich aber am Grübbeln.

Hab beide Jacken gerade vor mir und bei beiden mal mit der Gieskanne schön 10 Liter Wasser voll drüber laufen lassen. Bei der Gore bleit mein Arm trocken. Bei der Pearli wird der Unterarm zwar nicht nass, aber ich merke doch irgendwie die Feuchtigkeit. Äusserlich zieht der Stoff sich mit Wasser voll. 
Oh Mann. 

Ohne des scheiss Internet hätte man sich irgendwo in nem Shop mal ne Jacke gekauft und wäre zufrieden gewesen.  Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.


----------



## Forstmann (12. November 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> ...und aufm Gepäckträger 5 Tüten Leergut
> 
> Manchmal hat die "Industrie" natürlich auch recht. Z.B. wenn sie sich bei der Entwicklung ihrer Produkte an physikalischen Gesetzen orientiert.
> 
> Aber, jedem das was er für richtig hält.


 
Ich fahre Ski, fahre im Winter Rennrad und MTB und ich zieh mich nach dem Zwiebelprinzip an und fühle mich mit den Hightech Produkten pudel wohl, sind zwar teuer aber dem kann man entgehen wenn man die Marke  Gore Bike Wear zum Beispiel in den USA kaufen tut ..macht einfach mal Preisvergleich mit den Produkten hier in Deutschland, ihr werdet staunen.
Die Ebay Hongkong Seite ist um Geld zu sparen auch sehr interessant, bei diesen Produkten sollte man aber wissen dass sie wohl nicht direkt vom "Hersteller"kommt aber mal ehrlich ... was steht in meiner Mammut Jacke? Made in China, was steht in meiner Jack Wolfskin?? Made in China ... ich könnte dies furtführen .....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. November 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier geläutert werde, stelle ich hier noch mal eine Frage die in anderen Threats schon diskutiert wurde, jedoch  für mich nicht ausreichend ... 

Ich würde mir gerne eine gescheite Jacke holen, weiß aber nicht mit was ich flexibler bin,
eine Hardshell mit Membran (Goretex) oder eine Softshell+ ggf. Regenüberjacke ?
Mein Problem ist auch, dass ich stark schwitze.
Vielleicht hat jemand den entscheidenen Tipp für mich


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2010)

was genau ist die frage? 
bei dauerregen hält die membran dicht, 
die softshell-jacke "atmet" mehr, hält aber von aussen nur bei entsprechend weniger regen trocken.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (12. November 2010)

polo schrieb:


> besser eine etwas dünnere (echte) softshell holen + mit unterhemd o.ä. kombinieren.



welche dünne + "echte softshell" würdest du spontan empfehlen?
welche Jacken sind interessant?

werde heute die pearlIzumi im Regen testen ( behalten werde ich diese aber dennoch )


----------



## Forstmann (12. November 2010)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier geläutert werde, stelle ich hier noch mal eine Frage die in anderen Threats schon diskutiert wurde, jedoch für mich nicht ausreichend ...
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne eine gescheite Jacke holen, weiß aber nicht mit was ich flexibler bin,
> eine Hardshell mit Membran (Goretex) oder eine Softshell+ ggf. Regenüberjacke ?
> ...


 
Ich schwitze auch recht viel und daher hab ich mich für eine Softshell von Mammut entschieden, die hat den Vorteil dass ich mit Reissverschluss unten den Armen hervorragend die Luftzufuhr regulieren kann, ist echt klasse, wenn ich die  Regenjacke an habe habe ich sie unter den Armen fast ganz offen und schwitze daher kaum nocht .... allerdings muss es dann schon eine Regenjacke mit sehr guter Atmungsaktivität sein sonst haut das natürlich nicht hin ....


----------



## Forstmann (12. November 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> welche dünne + "echte softshell" würdest du spontan empfehlen?
> welche Jacken sind interessant?
> 
> werde heute die pearlIzumi im Regen testen ( behalten werde ich diese aber dennoch )


 
Ich hab die Mammut Ultimate ... gibt es extra mit Rückenverlängerung für Biker


----------



## domineque (12. November 2010)

Also meine Entscheidung ist auf die Gore gefallen. Werde aber am Montag nochmal eine Gore Toll III anprobieren, da ich Napolion Tasche und die Reissverschlüsse unter den Armen doch recht praktisch finde. Sollte die Toll jedoch zu weit ausfallen bleibts die Oxygen von Gore.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (12. November 2010)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mammut Ultimate ... gibt es extra mit Rückenverlängerung für Biker



interessanter tip.
Frage: fallen die Größen etwas kleiner aus oder eher normal?
welche Größe hast du bezogen auf d. Körpergröße? L, XL oder gar XXL?
merci f. d. tip


----------



## anderson (12. November 2010)

Für mich beantwortet sich die Frage nach dem System der Jacke durch den Einsatzzweck. Beim sportlichen beiken im Wald und auf der Straße, die atmungsatkive Softshell, für den Alltag (wobei das bei mir selten vorkommt) eine schöne 3-Lagen-Jacke, die wirklich dicht ist aber leider weniger atmungsaktiv. Dafür habe ich eine wunderschöne Bergans Nordkapp, die ich auch zum Boarden und Wandern benutze.

Bei Mammut habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie sich qualitativ der breiten JW-Masse angenähert haben, die Preise aber mitunter im High-End Bereich geblieben sind.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, bestellt ihr eigentlich immer alle interessanten Jacken, fahrt sie ordentlich Probe (Dreck?) und schickt sie dann wieder zurück? Was machen die Händler eigentlich mit solcher Ware?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (12. November 2010)

Doppelpost - Sorry!


----------



## dubbel (12. November 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> bestellt ihr eigentlich immer alle interessanten Jacken, fahrt sie ordentlich Probe (Dreck?) und schickt sie dann wieder zurück?


wie kommst du zu dieser abstrusen annahme?


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. November 2010)

anderson schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde, bestellt ihr eigentlich immer alle interessanten Jacken, fahrt sie ordentlich Probe (Dreck?) und schickt sie dann wieder zurück? Was machen die Händler eigentlich mit solcher Ware?



Wichtig: Nach der Probefahrt im Bach waschen und anschließend überm Lagerfeuer trocknen lassen. Erst dann kannst Du sie wieder zurückschicken. Dreckige Ware wollen die nämlich nicht mehr umtauschen 

Ich hab bei meiner Suche nach einer Softshell-Jacke ausnahmsweise (normalerweise paßt mir, was ich bestelle) auch drei Anläufe gebraucht. Aber mehr als Anprobieren mache ich natürlich nicht. Keine Etiketten entfernen etc. Auspacken, reinschlüpfen, max. 15 Min. ausprobieren und wieder eintüten. Und so kann sie auch wieder verkauft werden. Wenn nicht, dann wird sie auch vom Shop nicht zurückgenommen.

Aber die Erfahrung, die manche Leute hier zu haben scheinen, irritiert mich manchmal auch. Das ist aber auch so, wenn jemand berichtet, daß er in einem Jahr 5 verschiedene Bremsen an seinem Bike hatte, bis er die richtige gefunden hat


----------



## Forstmann (12. November 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> interessanter tip.
> Frage: fallen die Größen etwas kleiner aus oder eher normal?
> welche Größe hast du bezogen auf d. Körpergröße? L, XL oder gar XXL?
> merci f. d. tip




ich bin 183 gross wiege 74 kilo und nehme bei jacken die grössen L bei shirts entweder M enganliegend für rennrad oder L für MTB
Gruss Chris


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (12. November 2010)

Forstmann schrieb:


> ich bin 183 gross wiege 74 kilo und nehme bei jacken die grössen L bei shirts entweder M enganliegend für rennrad oder L für MTB
> Gruss Chris



danke
geht i.O; dann wird es eine XXL


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. November 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> was genau ist die frage?
> bei dauerregen hält die membran dicht,
> die softshell-jacke "atmet" mehr, hält aber von aussen nur bei entsprechend weniger regen trocken.



Ich suche ne Jacke für ein möglichst großes Einsatzspektrum im Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr. Es regnet ja nicht jeden Tag, deshalb denke ich, so wie auch *Forstmann* und *anderson* schreibt,  ist ne Softshell  für den sportlichen Einsatz die bessere Variante.


----------



## Forstmann (13. November 2010)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Ich suche ne Jacke für ein möglichst großes Einsatzspektrum im Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr. Es regnet ja nicht jeden Tag, deshalb denke ich, so wie auch *Forstmann* und *anderson* schreibt,  ist ne Softshell  für den sportlichen Einsatz die bessere Variante.




Bei leichtem Regen fahre ich dann auch mit Softshell, trocknet sehr schnell wieder ausserdem hält sie schon ein wenig ab, klar nciht dauerhaft aber sie sehr gut imprägniert ... ich habe meine gute Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn ich die Tage zusammen zähle an denen es geregnet hat tut mir das Geld weh das ich für meine teure Regenjacke ausgegeben habe lach aber ich war auch schon froh eine zu haben, ist meist im Rucksack dabei, ist ja nicht schwer ...
schönes WE


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. November 2010)

War am WE im SportgeschÃ¤ft meines Vertrauens, hab mich dort eingehend von einer sehr kompetenten VerkÃ¤uferin beraten lassen, quer durch alle Marken.
Sie bestÃ¤tigte auch, was hier auch schon geschrieben wurde, dass eine gute Softshell den besseren Komfort bietet, sprich AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t und Wetterschutz.
Entschieden habe ich mich dann fÃ¼r die : *HaglÃ¶fs - Reptile II Hood - â¬189,- .
*zwar keine reine Bike-Jacke, aber super geschnitten und lÃ¤Ãt sich auch sonst ohne Bike gut tragen. Laut VerkÃ¤uferin die Jacke mit dem besten Wetterschutz und AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t in dieser Preisklasse.
Werde Ã¼ber die Jacke nach den ersten EinsÃ¤tzen berichten (sollte es jemand interessieren).


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (15. November 2010)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Werde über die Jacke nach den ersten Einsätzen berichten (sollte es jemand interessieren).


Haglöfs REPTILE II HOOD; klingt interessant
evtl. eine kurze Angabe zur Größe wäre interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. November 2010)

Ich bin 179 cm groß, schlank und hab größe L genommen. 
Übrigens, die Mammut-Jacke hatte ich auch in der Hand, die ist zwar auch ganz gut aber die Haglöfs soll, laut Verkäuferin ( die wirklich was davon versteht ) besser sein in Sachen Atmung und Regenbeständigkeit.
Aber wie bereits geschrieben, alles Theorie, in der Praxis muß sich das alles erst beweisen.


----------



## kurbel_jim (18. November 2010)

Die Haglöfs Reptile ist eben ne Softshell, von daher ist es mit Regenbeständigkeit nicht weit her - siehe Prädikat _wasserABWEISEND_, hab selber die Viper II Hood & an und für sich trag' ich die ganzjährig, außer bei TShirt-Wetter oder eben Regen. Gerade Schneefall und Körperwärme würde ich da nicht unterschätzen bzw. wenn die Jacke eben mit beiläufigem Niederschlag gefahren werden soll; daher kommt noch eine zweite (leichtere im Gegensatz zur jetzigen) Hardshell nebst der Viper II Hood ins Haus.

2c


----------



## Pan Tau (25. November 2010)

Ich würde das Thema von den Jacken gerne mal auf die Hosen lenken.

Mein Weg zur Arbeit führt micht beinahe täglich 9km durch Berlin und heute Morgen bei + 1°C war es mit nur mit einer Jeans dann doch ein wenig frisch auf dem Rad... 

Leider gibt es bei mir im Büro keine Möglichkeit zu Duschen und ich suche daher nach einer langen Hose, die ich den Winter über auf den Fahrt zur Arbeit tragen kann und in der ich nicht wie ein Elch schwitze. Da ich mit Packtaschen fahre kann ich Wechselklamotten mitnehmen.


----------



## TitusLE (25. November 2010)

Ich habe die Gore Countdown AS und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hat oben am Oberschenkel Reißverschlüsse, so dass du die Luftzufuhr erhöhen kannst. 
Gruß
Marco



Pan Tau schrieb:


> Ich würde das Thema von den Jacken gerne mal auf die Hosen lenken.
> 
> Mein Weg zur Arbeit führt micht beinahe täglich 9km durch Berlin und heute Morgen bei + 1°C war es mit nur mit einer Jeans dann doch ein wenig frisch auf dem Rad...
> 
> Leider gibt es bei mir im Büro keine Möglichkeit zu Duschen und ich suche daher nach einer langen Hose, die ich den Winter über auf den Fahrt zur Arbeit tragen kann und in der ich nicht wie ein Elch schwitze. Da ich mit Packtaschen fahre kann ich Wechselklamotten mitnehmen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. November 2010)

Hallo Pan Tau,
ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die *Gore Bike Wear Fusion Pant Unisex.
*Die ist wasserdicht und sehr gut atmungsaktiv, kostet aber so ca. â¬ 180,- bis  200,-tragen kann man die Hose von +12 bis locker -12 Grad ( mit langer U-Hose )
GruÃ


----------



## Pan Tau (26. November 2010)

@ TitusLE & Grobi-Stollo

Vielen Dank für die Tipps - nach der heutigen Fahrt durch den Schneeregen im Berliner Norden werde ich beide Modelle am Wochenende genauer unter die Lupe nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (26. November 2010)

Hier vielleicht ne recht interessante Jacke, die man durchaus fürs Biken verwenden kann:

Montane Sabretooth:







Neu im Programm bei Montane. Die Sabretooth aus dem  neuen Polartec®Power Shield®.
 Die hoch technische Softshell Jacke ist gut  wasserabweisend, blockt zu 98% den Wind und ist atmungsaktiver als andere  Softshell Stoffe. Das Stretchmaterial bietet viel Bewegungsfreiheit und ist sehr  abriebfest.
 Die Kapuze ist im Volumen regulierbar und passt. Der  justierbare Kragen ist hoch und schützt das Kinn.
 Fleecegefütterte Taschen sind über dem  Hüftgurtbereich angebracht. Zusätzliche größe Brusttaschen sind gut für Karte,  GPS oder Handy.
 Flachnähte im Schulterbereich erhöhen den Komfort mit  Rucksack.
 Eine Jacke für bewegungsintensive Sportarten bei  niedrigen Temperaturen.


Link:
http://www.trekking-lite-store.com/trekkingshop/Funktionsbekleidung/MONTANE-SABRETOOTH::199.html


----------



## xTr3Me (27. November 2010)

War heute bei -1-2Â°C radln, leider hab ich schon nach dem ersten anstieg von ca 200hm am rÃ¼cken geschwitzt.. hab dann den handschuh runter und mal geschaut: der rÃ¼cken war komplett nass. entsprechend wurde mir dann am rÃ¼cken zu kalt, die funktionsklamotten haben nicht getaugt. hatte die "funktionsunterwÃ¤sche" von tchibo an. ich mein ok - 18â¬, was will man da erwarten fÃ¼r nen kompletten Satz.
Habe noch nen Funktionsunterhemd von Rose gekauft, hoffe das ist besser, aber mit so nem nassen RÃ¼cken halte ich das bisl kritisch wegen ErkÃ¤ltungen. 

Hatte an:
-Die FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche von Tchibo
-fox langarmtrikot (auch atmungsaktiv)
-dÃ¼nner mammut fleecepulli
- Platzangst Softshelljacke
-Engelbert Strauss Prestige Bundhose
-XTR langfinger-handschuhe
-baumwollmÃ¼tze

von der temperatur her wars eigentlich sehr angenehm, va im wald wos doch noch paar grad kÃ¼hler ist, aber das ich beim aufstieg am rÃ¼cken so geschwitzt hatte war nicht gut, kÃ¶nnt ihr mir noch verbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge machen inwiefern ich mich fÃ¼r die temperaturen besser kleiden kÃ¶nnte?
hab da noch nicht so viel erfahrungen was das radln im winter betrifft.. :X


----------



## TitusLE (27. November 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem, da ich auch recht stark schwitze bei Anstrengung. Es ist halt schwierig, die Bekleidungsmenge genau der Temperatur anzupassen.
"Problematisch" dürfte IMHO die Softshell sein, da die einfach, egal wie atmungsaktiv sie ist, der limitierende Faktor ist.
Ich hatte bei Temperaturen um 0°C zuletzt ein langämeliges Unterhemd an. Darüber ein langärmeliges Trikot und zuletzt eine Vaude Kuro. An steilen Anstiegen kam ich natürlich auch ordentlich ins Schwitzen. Lässt sich nunmal nicht verhindern. Und irgendwann sind die besten Funktionsklamotten auch mal nass, wenn sie die Feuchtigkeit nicht nach abgeben können, was durch die Softshell einfach stark eingeschränkt wird. Ich versuche dann, möglichst "in Wallung" zu bleiben. Solange ich nicht gerade 'ne Panne habe, geht es dann.
Eine Lösung könnte eine Jacke sein, die nur auf der Frontseite 'ne Membran hat. Wenn es nicht gerade stürmt, könnte das ganz gut funktionieren.

Gruß
Marco



xTr3Me schrieb:


> War heute bei -1-2°C radln, leider hab ich schon nach dem ersten anstieg von ca 200hm am rücken geschwitzt.. hab dann den handschuh runter und mal geschaut: der rücken war komplett nass. entsprechend wurde mir dann am rücken zu kalt, die funktionsklamotten haben nicht getaugt. hatte die "funktionsunterwäsche" von tchibo an. ich mein ok - 18, was will man da erwarten für nen kompletten Satz.
> Habe noch nen Funktionsunterhemd von Rose gekauft, hoffe das ist besser, aber mit so nem nassen Rücken halte ich das bisl kritisch wegen Erkältungen.
> 
> Hatte an:
> ...


----------



## anderson (27. November 2010)

Bei den genannten Temperaturen hätte ich einen Fleecepulli weniger angehabt (und eine Baumwollmütze). Beim Radfahren und (HF>120) wäre mir ein Fleece-Midlayer bei allen Temperaturen zu warm.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. November 2010)

Is hal schwierig, ich fahr hauptsächlich berg rauf und wieder runter, beim runterfahren brauch ich einfach ne gewisse schicht sonst wirds dabei arschkalt, va wenn man vorher geschwitzt hat. 
aber hab schon überlegt was ich anstatt dem fleece anziehen könnte.
die platzangstjacke hat hal auch kein futter, also die hält den wind ziemlich gut ab, aber bei ner bergabfahrt merkt man trotz den ganzen schichten die kälte durch


----------



## Chaser84 (27. November 2010)

Gibt jetzt die Echappe bei Bike-Discount!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a40253/echappee-jacke-black.html


----------



## lix (28. November 2010)

Meine aktuelle Kombi bei Temp. um den Gefrierpkt.:
- Specialized Sommer-Clickschuhe samt Neopren-Überschuhe und Einlegesohlen
- zwei paar Socken, einmal no-name, einmal Gore (ohne bes. Fkt.)
- Gore Countdown AS Windstopper Hose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , darunter eine dünne kurze Innenhose zwecks Polsterung
- langes dünnes(!) Funktionsunterhemd von Medico, ODLO
- kurzes Radtrikot von Pearl Izumi
- dünne, minimal angeraute lange Fleece-Jacke aus der Nalini Base-Reihe, noch vom letzten Jhdt.
- Vaude Dundee Zip-Off III (80% Winddicht) Jacke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Windstopper Handschuhe von Roeckl, dünn, aus letztem Jhdt.
- dünne Helmmütze, Windstopper von Salewa
- dickes Buff





Mit dieser Kombination komme ich gegenwärtig sehr gut zurecht: kein Frieren, kein Hitzestau, daher auch kein übermäßiges Schwitzen, guter Feuchtigkeitstransport nach außen, also nahe am Optimum. Einzig die Handschuhe zerfallen langsam und im Gesicht wirds im freien Stirnbereich arg eisig. Zudem fehlt hier die Eignung als Regenbekleidung, da ich hier größtenteils auf Resistenz gegen Wind achte.
Um Softshellkleidung mache ich dagegen einen großen Bogen. Fühle ich mich in solchen Wurstpellen einfach nicht wohl (auf Dauer zu warm, ungünstige Passform).


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2010)

bis zu welchen temperaturen hin kann man denn die gore hose tragen?
habe ja derzeit die engelbert strauss hose, die taugt erst ab <5°C, drüber ist sie mir einfach zu warm. bräuchte noch was für 5-15°C, vll taugt die gore ja auch für diesen temperaturbereich?


----------



## Chaser84 (28. November 2010)

Hallo hab auch die Gore Countdown AS die geht etwa von 8-30°C.
Für tiefere Temperaturen geht die auch mit langer Unterhose.

Kann dir aber die hier empfehlen, finde die besser:

http://www.platzangst.com/collection_proline_man.php?seite=1&collectionmenu=0


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2010)

die oryx habe ich mir schon echt oft überlegt.. aber keine ahnung für welchen temperaturbereich taugt und ob die nicht zu weit ist wenn man eher viel kurbelt. die platzangst klamotten sind ja eher was für downhiller. ausschauen tut sie, zumindest auf den bildern, echt top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (28. November 2010)

Die hat doch eine Beinweitenverstellung.
Ausserdem hat sie Taschen, 6 Belüftungsschlitze und ist robuster.

Der Temperaturbereich dürfte ähnlich sein wie bei der Gore, vll etwas tiefer (5-25°C).


----------



## lix (28. November 2010)

Die Gore-Hose besteht im wesentl. aus zwei Stofflagen: Winddichter Außenstoff sowie ein dicht anliegendes Netz im Innenbereich. Damit sollte ein typisches "Ankleben" an der Hose minimiert werden. Nach meinem Empfinden taugt sie sehr gut für Temp. bis 15°C, darüber hinaus fehlt mir noch die Erfahrung bzw. ich weiche dann auf Beinlinge und eine kurze Hose aus. Erwähnenswert: Die Gore-Hose wird auch als Überhose betitelt und von manch Zeitgenossen bereits nicht mehr solo im einstelligem Temp.-bereich getragen. Ich fühle mich damit im Winter jedenfalls wohl und dusche trotzdem warm.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2010)

ich glaub ich bestell mir mal die oryx und schau sie mir einfach mal an. wenn sie mir taugt darf sie bleiben 

edit:
gibts fÃ¼r 90â¬ nur noch in blau, mÃ¶chte sie wenn dann in schwarz und da kostet sie dann schon wieder 110, nicht unbedingt ein schnÃ¤ppchen. da ich sie jetzt nicht zwingen brauche und im winter bei <0Â°C mit der ES prestige gut zurecht komme, warte ich lieber mal was platzangst nÃ¤chstes jahr bringt. hab ja schon die jacke und bin da sehr zufrieden.


am dienstag dreh ich mal ne runde mit dem rose funktionsunterhemd, mal sehen ob das besser klappt.


----------



## Chaser84 (28. November 2010)

@ xTr3Me

Die Gore ist aber noch teurer!


----------



## xTr3Me (28. November 2010)

jo schon klar, aber ich kauf dann im moment erstmal nichts. hab ja schon die prestige und die taugt mir eigentlich. bin hal nur im kaufrausch... mal wieder 
wirklich brauchen tu ich im moment eigentlich nur ein paar schuhe, weil meine jetzigen sind kaputtgelatschte sneaker


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

was ich auch hier im Thread raus gelesen habe ist mir auch im Geschäft mit guter Beratung empfohlen worden und heute auch erfolgreich getestet worden.

Temperarur: -1°, Fahrdauer: 1:09h

Generell optimal sind für den Oberkörper 3 Schichten bestehend aus (was ich auch hier raus gelesen habe): dünnes Unterhemd, Eine Thermoschicht drüber, Winddichte Softshell - Nachtrag: Löffler nennt dieses System das Vitalitätssystem
+ Softshell Hose.


Ich hatte schon fast die Assos Winter.LL gekauft aber ein kruzer Test einfach nach draußen aus dem Laden an die Luft zu gehen hat mich total enttäsucht. An den Unterbeinen habe ich gefroren! Das Thermo Gewebe geht auch nur gerade bis übers Knie.
Also bin ich in einen anderen Laden der auch mehr Ware vorrätig hat und nicht nur für Biker Klamotten verkauft.

Da bin ich auf das Löffler System gestoßen. Erst habe ich die Winterhose getestet und auch bei -1° druaßen im stehen kam sie mir wärmend vor. Darauf hin hab ich mich auch mit dem Rest eingedeckt. Empfohlen wurde mir wie gesagt das 3 Lagensystem. So habe ich gekauft:

- Löffler Trägerhose WS (Gore Windstopper) Nachtrag: Softshell
- Löffler dünnes Shirt Langarm Seamless
- Löffler Fleecerolli Basic (ich habe mich gegen andere Fleece-Trickots entschieden da der Rolli mehr Freiheiten am Arm ermöglicht da noch besser geschnitten)
- Löffler Gesichtmaske (wollte ich haben da sie vom Material dicker als eine Sturmmütze ist)
- Handschuhe Röckl Reinach (Windstopper) mit Gummizug, absolut TOP den Gummizug kann man mit 1 Hand bedienen ohne den Mund zu hilfe zu nehmen! Die Kunden fanden wohl den Röckl besser deshalb hatten sie keinen Löffler Handschuh da...

Alles in allem habe ich viele verschiedene Oberteile für die 2 Zwischenschichten ausprobiert und fand die Kombi oben für mich am besten.

Bereits vorhanden:
- Gore bike wear Tool III Jacke
Kopf: 2 dünne Funktionsmützen
Schuhe: Northwave Artic Celsius GTX mit Alu-Fleece Einlegesohle + Normale Funktionssocken 

Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Fleecerolli Pfilcht. Ich habe zu keiner Zeit gefroren. Die Temperatur war immer optimal. Der Wind ist an einem vorbeigerauscht und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht Gas zu geben. Bei gemütlichen 80-90 U/min war es auch überhaupt kein Problem. Durchschnittgeschwindigkeiten von 25-30 km/h auf geraden mit Gegenwind sind absolut kein Problem. Ich hätte so Stundenlang fahren können.
Vor der Fahrt habe ich mit der Kombi auch draußen bei -1° den platten Luftschlauch am Hinterrad gewechselt und mir war überhaupt nicht kalt. Früher hab ich vor der Fahrt immer gefroren. Während der Fahrt hatte ich auch das Gefühl das selbst die Hose meine Beine beim Treten gewärmt hat. Durch die komplett durchgehende Windstopper Front war es mir nie kalt egal wie schnell ich gefahren bin.

Nach der Fahrt:
- Gore Jacke: Innen absolut trocken
- Fleece: Innen absolut trocken
- dünnes Unterhemd: Außen gefühlt war es etwas warm-feucht, was ein gutes Zeichen ist denn es kühlt auch ein wenig sollte es dem Körper Stellenweise zu warm werden. Die Feuchtigkeit habe ich aber erst zu Hause mit der Hand gefühlt. Während der Fahrt ist mir dies nicht aufgefallen.

Das heißt der Schweiß wird sehr schön nach Außen transportiert. Erst mit dem Fleece-Rolli hatte ich das Gefühl das Wärme gespeichert wird. Und das die Äußeren Schichten trocken bleiben ist ein gutes Zeichen für guten Schweißabtransport. Absolut TOP. Der Schweiß zeigt auch das es noch Reserven für kältere Temperaturen gibt. 

Meine alte Sommer-Funktionswäsche (Nachtrag: teils dünne Langarmhemden vom Laufen) bleibt nun im Schrank. Die hatte ich auch in 3-4 Schichten zusammen mit dem Softshell am Oberkörper getragen aber mir war leider immer kalt... Trocken war die Funktionswäsche auch immer nach jeder Fahrt...

Grüße


----------



## TitusLE (29. November 2010)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Bereits vorhanden:
> - Gore bike wear Tool III Jacke



Ist das die aktuelle, die man auf der Webseite findet? Diese hier?

Btw: VOR dem Losfahren würde ich auch noch 'nen Reifen flicken, hinterher lieber nicht mehr.  
Der Pannenfall unterwegs, so nassgeschwitzt, ist auch das, war mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Habe für diese Fälle bei diesen Temperaturen noch ein Fleece im Rucksack.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

ja es ist die aktuelle die auf der Gore bike wear Seite unter off-road dargestellt wird. Im Laden hat sie die Bezeichnung III auf dem Zettel aber es ist die gleiche, sieht genauso aus. Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr von hier aus aber wenn ich die Jacke öffne dann ist meine URL im Browser die gleiche...
Ich denke die Löffler mit GORE Windstopper dürfte die gleiche Funktion haben auch wenn sie vom Schnitt anders ist. Also Löffler verbaut in seine Klamotten die GORE Windstopper Technik. Röckl ja bei den Handschuhen auch. Die letzte Schicht sollte einfach Windabweisend sein... Mit der Hose und Jacke ist es absolut problemlos.

Aber wie gesagt, die Thermo Schicht (hier mit dem Fleecerolli) ist für mich ab <0° ein muß. Sonst ist mir nur Dauerkalt. Aber jeder empfindet sicher anders.

Ja den Reifen hatte ich bei der Fahrt dann doch lieber 2 mal während der Fahrt am Vortag nur aufgepumpt. Jetzt sollte es kein Problem sein mit den 3 Funktionsschichten. 

Grüße


----------



## TitusLE (29. November 2010)

Ok, danke.
Es ging mir darum, ob die Jacke zusätzlich auch gefüttert ist, um deine Isolierungsschichten abschätzen und dann mit meinen vergleichen zu können . Laut Gore-Webseite hat sie ein Fleece-Futter, ist also nicht bloß eine Windjacke, sondern eine Softshell und sollte daher mit meiner Vaude Kuro vergleichbar sein.

Gruß
Marco



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja es ist die aktuelle die auf der Gore bike wear Seite unter off-road dargestellt wird. Im Laden hat sie die Bezeichnung III auf dem Zettel aber es ist die gleiche, sieht genauso aus. Dein Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr von hier aus aber wenn ich die Jacke öffne dann ist meine URL im Browser die gleiche...
> Ich denke die Löffler mit GORE Windstopper dürfte die gleiche Funktion haben auch wenn sie vom Schnitt anders ist. Also Löffler verbaut in seine Klamotten die GORE Windstopper Technik. Röckl ja bei den Handschuhen auch. Die letzte Schicht sollte einfach Windabweisend sein... Mit der Hose und Jacke ist es absolut problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Ach so, ja es ist eine Softshell da dürfte der Hersteller eigentlich egal sein. Sie ist innen angerauht (hat eine dünne Fleece-Isolationsschicht, ist etwas dicker als beim Trikot. Wenn du schon eine Softshell mit dünnem Fleece hast würde ich nicht neu kaufen, wenn sie auch Winddicht ist.
Nachtrag: Ich hab Winddichte Jacke oben mit "Softshell" korrigiert...


----------



## xTr3Me (29. November 2010)

Das mit dem löffler system hört sich ja sehr interessant an.  allerdings ist der einzige unterschied zu meinem "system", dass ich noch nen langarmtrikot über den unterhemd trage. vll sollte ich das mal rausschmeißen..
vll muss auch noch ne softshell her die den wind besser abhält.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hi,
ja würd ich ausprobieren, vielleicht kannst du dir so ein Softshell leihen? Ich war heute  bei -3° und Schneefall sowie im Schnee 1:15h unterwegs. Die Tool Jacke hatte außen ein Paar geschmolzene Tropfen unterwegs ... das wars aber auch. Kein Unterschied zum Vortag, mir war immer warm. Hatte dieses mal 70% Anteil an Steigung auf der Strecke und am Schluß eine längere abfahrt nach dem Schwitzen. Mir war bei der schnellen langen Abfahrt überhaupt nicht kalt.

Zu Hause gefühlt:
- Softshell: Außen trocken, Innen an Unterarmen etwas feucht
- Fleecerolli: Innen trocken und außen etwas feucht
- Unterhemd: Innen trocken und außen nur an den Armen etwas feucht

Echt super, das geschwitze Wasser wurde komplett nach Außen transportiert. Duschen bräuchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr ... ganz anders wie mit den Laufhemden, danach war ich immer an der Haut klitschnaß.

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (29. November 2010)

das hört sich ja wirklich gut an. hoffe dass ich so ne gute kombi auch irgendwann zusammen hab


----------



## vitaminc (30. November 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgendem Kleidungshersteller:
http://www.kansas-fristads.de/a-code/
http://www.acodewear.com/int

Ich könnte mir da Sachen für nur paar wenige Euro's zusammenkaufen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Klamotten auch wirklich taugen. Über die Optik lässt sich natürlich streiten, so dass im Vergleich eine Mammut, Millet, Mavic und Co. durchaus besser aussehen, aber man zahlt leider auch ein halbes Vermögen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. November 2010)

Apropos..halbes Vermögen.

Bin jetzt mehrfach bei -3 bis -8° mit der Lidl-Skihose gefahren. Hält superwarm. Atmungsfähigkeit an den Beinen ist vielleicht etwas eingeschränkt...23Euronen habe ich aktuell vor 2 Wochen bezahlt..einfach mal Ausschau halten
http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/Herren-Skihose-37618/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_jim (1. Dezember 2010)

also bei den aktuellen und noch tieferen temperaturen bin ich mit der fjällräven-hose karl hydratic unterwegs, auch zu allen anderen sport- und draußen-(in-) aktivitäten und hab bisher noch nie das gefühl mangelnder wärme gehabt. manche würden vllt zipper an der hose missen, ich nicht. auch in räumen(nachm zur-uni-radeln) komm ich nicht wirklich ins schwitzen, bin aber auch meist mit tshirt samt unterhemd unterwegs. die hose ist wind- und wasserdicht und individuell kürzbar, also auch für lange stelzen wie meine absolut gängig. 
zum biken hab ich dann noch meine 'alte' 2lagen hardshell an, darunter meist nur ein dünnes longsleeve und handschuhe von roeckl (bike ws) mit langem saum, wobei ich diese demnächst ersetzen werde. dazu kommt noch mein had-multi-halstuch samt helm und meine alten bw-stiefel (die der gebirgsjäger, die normalen sind anders konzipiert und weniger dick soweit ich weiß).
kurzum: trocken und schön warm. 
da die hose schön lang ist reichts aufm weg zur uni auch weniger hohe schuhe anzuziehen.
auch wenn man sicherlich irgendwo sparen kann hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass sich einige preise bei bestimmten marken durchaus bezahlt machen, ich habs zumindest schon öfters erlebt und bisher nie bereut, aber das würde jetzt wohl zu weit führen.
jeder wie er mag und kann


----------



## flexxtrialer (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! 

herzfrequenz ist ein junges Deutsches Sportbekleidungslabel. Im Rahmen  eines Uniprojekts werde ich dort in Zukunft an der Kommunikation  arbeiten.

Bitte nehmt euch doch kurz 2 Minuten Zeit und unterstützt mich bei einem  wichtigen Projekt. Den Link zu meinem Online-Fragebongen findet ihr  hier: 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/case_study_seminar_marketing_herzfrequenz 

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung! Ganz liebe Grüße,


----------



## Deleted 121321 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe heute wieder die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht nur das ganze bei -10°. 



SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja würd ich ausprobieren, vielleicht kannst du dir so ein Softshell leihen? Ich war heute  bei -3° und Schneefall sowie im Schnee 1:15h unterwegs. Die Tool Jacke hatte außen ein Paar geschmolzene Tropfen unterwegs ... das wars aber auch. Kein Unterschied zum Vortag, mir war immer warm. Hatte dieses mal 70% Anteil an Steigung auf der Strecke und am Schluß eine längere abfahrt nach dem Schwitzen. Mir war bei der schnellen langen Abfahrt überhaupt nicht kalt.
> 
> Zu Hause gefühlt:
> ...


----------



## single-malts (4. Dezember 2010)

@ flexxtrialer -> erledigt 

Kennt / hat jemand die Pearl Izumi P.R.O 3x1!?

Für mich hört sich das schön nach einer Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau an... ist halt (anscheinend) kein Windstopper, oder Gore-Tex verbaut.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer All-in-one Jacke für Temperaturen von -10 bis +5°C (eher im kälteren Bereich). 
Die Gore Alp X III scheint mir ein wenig zu dicht zu sein... Wenn es extrem Nass werden sollte würde ich noch eine Regenjacke drüber ziehen, wenn es die 3X1 nicht mehr Schafft.

Danke für Feedback.


----------



## Al_Borland (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit bei den abartigen Minusgraden ne Oryx als Überhose an. Drunter ne Windstopper Tight von Aldi. Kälte und Nässe kamen nicht durch, obwohl ich gut geschwitzt habe. Man muss sich an das etwas störrische Tragegefühl gewöhnen. Der Stoff ist halt sehr derbe. Also für den Winter in Verbindung mit ner Windstopperhose meine Empfehlung.

Einziges Manko: Es kam etwas Schmodder auf die Sitzfläche des Sattels (Ur-Flite), der färbte dann leider etwas ab und fabrizierte ein paar Flecken auf dem roten Stoff der Oryx. Das ging natürlich auch mit Acé nicht mehr vollständig raus.


----------



## Pusher123 (25. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> die oryx habe ich mir schon echt oft überlegt.. aber keine ahnung für welchen temperaturbereich taugt und ob die nicht zu weit ist wenn man eher viel kurbelt. die platzangst klamotten sind ja eher was für downhiller. ausschauen tut sie, zumindest auf den bildern, echt top.


Hab die Oryx ist zwar recht weit aber man kann die Beine unten mit Klettverschluss "schmal" machen, wenn man noch ne dünne Hose drunter zieht hält sie auch gut warm.
Einziger Mangel ist die Verarbeitung bei mir löst sich nach zweimaligen tragen schon eine Naht auf...


----------



## Al_Borland (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Oryx taugt schon ganz gut für'n Winter. Ich ziehe immer ne Windstopper drunter oder ggf. noch mehr. Die Oryx dann drüber, um erstens was Stabiles und zweitens was Wasserdichtes als Außenschicht zu haben.
Weite passt eigentlich. Natürlich fährt es sich leichter mit ner Regenhose und noch leichter mit ner Tight, aber es macht sich nicht wirklich schlecht mit der Oryx.

Bisschen blöd ist, dass mein Flite auf den Hosenboden der roten Oryx abgefärbt hat, als der Sattel nass wurde. Die schwarze Farbe ging beim Waschen leider nur noch teilweise raus.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Dezember 2010)

Habe die Bestellung heute wieder storniert. Habe von Platzangst jetzt über 2 Wochen nichts gehört, obwohl ich die Hose direkt mit Paypal bezahlt hatte. Insofern werde ich mir zur Hose kein eigenes Urteil bilden können. Ich denke ich kauf mir dann im Frühling ne Gore und behalte die ES Prestige weiterhin für den Wintereinsatz.


----------

